# Aaahhh, les années 80....



## lemonhead45 (30 Décembre 2009)

Salut à tous !!

Ami(e)s du rubik cube, de l'arbre magique, du jeu simon: à l'aube de 2010, je me devais d'ouvrir un topic qui pourrait intéresser les trentenaires comme moi (ou les autres ).
Dans la rubrique souvenirs, souvenirs, voici quelques trucs que j'ai récoltés sur le web.
En espérant réveiller la flamme nostalgique qui veille en vous, les voici :

N'hésitez pas à balancer vos propres pépites ici !! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IMchSmERSqU
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uyoe4oMA59U
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fkmn63pSUY8&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jf1GOEu3xtk
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d1epGOSTnkw


----------



## Bassman (30 Décembre 2009)

Le trentenaire nostalgique.

Je ne comprend pas.

Je ne comprend pas pourquoi il se complaît dans la nostalgie. Les années 80, vous (et je) étiez des mômes de 10 ans !!!
Cette période vous manque au point de vous en rendre nostalgique ?

Ché pas hein, 10 piges, c'est l'âge du Club Dorothée, et plein d'autre truc qu'une fois adulte, et ben on trouve niais, concon. Je dis pas qu'il faut renier ça, mais faut arrêter de vivre dessus.

Ça s'appelle grandir. Ça fait pas mal, hein. Et puis ça empêche pas d'avoir des souvenirs. Mais les souvenirs on s'en souvient, on vit pas dedans.

Finalement, au pays de Candydes trentenaires trisomiquesnostalgiques, Mickael Jackson était un genre de prophète, Chantal Goya, Dorothé, Les Musclés ses apôtres et la cène se déroulant sur la grande place de Neverland©.

Et alors le pire du pire, c'est quand les trentenaires nostalgiques se réunissent pour des soirées rythmées des génériques de dessins animés de leur enfance.

Mais une question se pose à moi.
Lequel est le plus pathétique : le trentenaire nostalgique  ou l'ex 68tard (fonctionne aussi avec la version qui a fait woodstock) qui vit du système qu'il dénonçait il y a 40 ans ?


----------



## Arlequin (30 Décembre 2009)

y'a pas à dire

MacG, c'était mieux avant


----------



## Bruno de Malaisie (30 Décembre 2009)

Il n'y a qu'une chose que j'appréciais à cette période à la télé:
*Alf*


----------



## Amok (30 Décembre 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Le trentenaire nostalgique.
> 
> Je ne comprend pas.



D'un autre côté, si on commence a dénigrer tout ce qu'on ne comprend pas, il y a de quoi s'occuper pour les deux ou trois prochains siècles.
Chacun a le droit d'avoir la nostalgie qu'il veut, non ? Tant qu'il ne vient pas sonner chez moi le samedi à 8 heures du mat...


----------



## Anonyme (30 Décembre 2009)

Si la nostalgie est un sentiment bien humain, face à la fuite du temps qui passe, j'ai de plus en plus de mal à m'y laisser aller concernant les années 80. Ce sont globalement mes années collège lycée. J'avais 9 ans quand Mitterrand a été élu en 1981. 

En fait c'est même bizarre : plus je les considère avec recul, plus je les perçois négativement. 

Non mais c'est vrai franchement ! Vous en revoudriez, vous, de ces affreuses coupes de cheveux et fringues "look" de cette époque ? De ces gros tubes musicaux à coups de synthés et de boîtes à rythmes au son dégueu ?
Et ne parlons pas de l'architecture, des catastrophes post-modernes, et aussi le design, le mobilier, la peinture etc. Quand on voit ce qu'ont produit les années 60 en la matière, franchement les 80's font pâle figure. Je ne mets pas tout à la poubelle, il faut savoir nuance garder, mais quand même je ne retiens pas beaucoup de choses...

Et pour finir, mais sans faire de polémique, toutes les désillusions politiques de cette époque (la gôche au pouvôar !!!) dont on continue à payer le prix aujourd'hui. 
Toutes les époques ont eu leurs conneries mais les années 80 nous ont laissé des sacrées perles. Tiens en voici une pour exemple : "Je suis de gauche tendance Reagan", dixit Yves Montand.

Nostalgique des années 80? Non, non et non !


----------



## gKatarn (30 Décembre 2009)

Oué, "les années 80", çà a pris un (très) gros coup de vieux, même s'il surnage ici ou là qq trucs intéressants 

Paradoxalement, "les années 60" ont mieux vieilli non ?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Décembre 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Oué, "les années 80", çà a pris un (très) gros coup de vieux, même s'il surnage ici ou là qq trucs intéressants
> 
> Paradoxalement, "les années 60" ont mieux vieilli non ?



Les années 60, à mon sens, ce fut un véritable bouillonnement créatif, intellectuel et politique. Elles aboutissent en France à Mai 68 que certains considèrent comme le début de la fin. Les années 80, à mon sens, c'est en partie la récupération cynique et mercantile de Mai 68 après les tergiversations et les soubresauts des années 70.


----------



## Amok (30 Décembre 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Oué, "les années 80", çà a pris un (très) gros coup de vieux, même s'il surnage ici ou là qq trucs intéressants
> 
> Paradoxalement, "les années 60" ont mieux vieilli non ?



Tu dis ca parce que tu avais 30 ans dans les années 60 ? 
Je crois surtout que le 'ressenti' sur les années X ou Y, et ce qu'elles représentent, dépendent avant tout de l'âge de celui qui les a connues, et donc de ce qu'il a vécu lors de cette période.

Et ce qui est valable pour les 80's l'est aussi pour les 70's et les 60's : il y avait du bon, et du mauvais en chaque. Qui aujourd'hui est nostalgique du "petit livre rouge" que nombre d'étudiants lisaient comme la bible ? Qui penserait à recréer les communautés des 60's ? Qui irait manifester pour que les militaires n'installent pas un camp dans le Larzac ? Qui penserait à coller sur sa new Bettle le sticker 'Nucléaire ? Non merci !' tellement in à l'époque ? 

Si en chaque décennie les souvenirs personnels liés sont bons, il y a fatalement un peu de nostalgie. Il ne faut simplement pas que cette nostalgie soit un rétroviseur qui empêche de regarder devant. Mais s'y replonger de temps en temps n'a rien de grave ni de désagréable pour peu que l'acte soit teinté d'auto-dérision.


----------



## gKatarn (30 Décembre 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Tu dis ca parce que tu avais 30 ans dans les années 60 ?



Eh oui, j'étais _déjà_ plus jeune que toi 

Années 80, c'était les études terminées et le début de la vie professionnelle. Même si bien sur, il y a de bons souvenirs sur cette époque, le contexte a globalement moins bien vieilli que moi


----------



## Anonyme (30 Décembre 2009)

D'accord oui et non avec Amok. Car il y a deux formes de regard sur une époque : celle du souvenir personnel et celle de l'Histoire (politique mais aussi culturelle), le second se voulant plus objectif mais n'est certes pas non plus dépourvu de sentiments personnels, de goûts.


----------



## gKatarn (30 Décembre 2009)

/précision : ce que je trouvais nul à l'époque, ben c'est tjrs aussi nul : pas de nostalgie déplacée donc


----------



## Bassman (30 Décembre 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Si en chaque décennie les souvenirs personnels liés sont bons, il y a fatalement un peu de nostalgie. Il ne faut simplement pas que cette nostalgie soit un rétroviseur qui empêche de regarder devant. Mais s'y replonger de temps en temps n'a rien de grave ni de désagréable pour peu que l'acte soit teinté d'auto-dérision.



C'est exactement ce que je soutenais.

Le problème c'est que cette nostalgie est devenue d'une part un effet mode.
Et les effets de modes (Wah t'es trop in si tu connais les génériques de dessin animés de ton enfance) n'ont jamais grand fond.

D'autre part, c'est aussi un pur produit commercial, qu'il faut se fader même quand tu n'est pas demandeur.

Ces 2 éléments là se confondent comme l'oeuf et la poule.

Et c'est bien là aussi que tout le monde se trompe. Une mode ne s'impose pas (dans le sens "je vais la faire marcher"). Une mode, c'est un courant artistique ET un courant de pensée mêlé et indissociable ponctué dans le temps ou cette alchimie se produit. Il s'agit de mouvement plus exactement.

Le mouvement hippie/rock (Apogée au moment de Woodstock), ne pourra plus exister tel qu'il l'a été en 68-69. Par ce que les temps sont différents (politiquement, socialement, artistiquement).


Et les seules choses qui fonctionnent aujourd'hui, sont des réminiscences de ses différents mouvemenst ou modes a but commerciale uniquement. Le dernier mouvement en Europe fut celui de la "techno", mais ce n'est plus tout jeune.

L'absence de mouvement, fait que la masse se tourne avec plus ou moins de nostalgie vers les mouvements passés.

Il a été prédit le "retour du disco" il y a 5-6 ans. Il n'en a rien été, l'effet a marché quelques mois, puis est retombé comme un soufflé trop cuit.

C'est bien ça qui me dérange là dedans. Les années 80, c'était quelque chose dans le temps. Mais maintenant c'est vieux, et je n'ai pas envie de les revivre, même si ce fut de bonnes années pour moi à l'époque.


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Décembre 2009)

Les années 80.
Dernière période de véritable création musicale. Avec du bon, du moins bon et du trèèèèèèès mauvais 
Depuis, on ne fait que reprendre, copier, sampler plagier.
Plus rien de nouveau depuis 92...
C'est triste.
Qui va enfin foutre un bon coup de pied là dedans et créer enfin quelque chose de vraiment nouveau ?

Les années 80 sont aussi celles qui ont fait le plus mal à la création de vêtements.
On a vu de ces horreurs!!!


----------



## dool (30 Décembre 2009)

.... post inutile


----------



## Anonyme (30 Décembre 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Les années 80 sont aussi celles qui ont fait le plus mal à la création de vêtements.
> On a vu de ces horreurs!!!



Ah oui ! A 100% d'accord ! 

Quand les djeuns de la tektonik se sont remis à sortir les coupes mulet, les T-shirts asymétriques à motifs paillettes, assortis à des jeans slim noirs et des baskets, j'ai halluciné !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (30 Décembre 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Les années 80 sont aussi celles qui ont fait le plus mal à la création de vêtements.
> On a vu de ces horreurs!!!



Si tu cherches bien dans chaque décennie, à ce niveau, tu vas trouver quantité de merdes...
Quand je repense à ce que me faisaient porter mes parents à la fin des 60's et dans les 70's, à ce que eux portaient, aux dégaines de ma tante et de ses copines "hippies", les dégaines des cakes de 80's, aussi bien que les uniformes de ceux qui se voulaient punks ou new wave et la  récupération de certains de leurs oripeaux pour le prêt à porter de masse... 

Les relents nostalgiques et les pseudo modes qui les accompagnent ne font que remixer les pires merdes vestimentaires... Il reste par contre dans chaque décennie des classiques indémodables que l'on peut porter sans problème, sans passer pour un pauvre clown nostalgique, ou pour un puriste en panoplie névrosé... Mais il faut de la culture, et c'est là que le bât blesse le plus souvent, comme d'habitude...


----------



## gKatarn (30 Décembre 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Les relents nostalgiques et les pseudo modes qui les accompagnent ne font que remixer les pires merdes vestimentaires...


Et encore, s'il n'y avait que les merdes vestimentaires 



PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Mais il faut de la culture, et c'est là que le bât blesse le plus souvent, comme d'habitude...


Ah ? Casimir et Dorothée c'est pas de la culture :rose:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (30 Décembre 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Ah ? Casimir et Dorothée c'est pas de la culture :rose:



Je parlais de fringues, beef nose! 
Si tu veux t'habiller en orange avec des gros ronds de couleurs, banco!   :style:


----------



## gKatarn (30 Décembre 2009)

Oui mais non  

Je ne suis pas certain que çà me mette en valeur l'orange avec des gros ronds de couleurs


----------



## Amok (30 Décembre 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> C'est exactement ce que je soutenais.
> 
> Le problème c'est que cette nostalgie est devenue d'une part un effet mode.
> Et les effets de modes (Wah t'es trop in si tu connais les génériques de dessin animés de ton enfance) n'ont jamais grand fond.



Franchement, je ne comprends pas où tu veux en venir. A part le pompage musical de ces années là (80's principalement) auquel on assiste actuellement, je ne vois pas vraiment en quoi lesdites années sont "a la mode". Je ne croise pas dans la rue de chevelus avec des fleurs plantés sur la tête façon woodstock, de casques capillaires type playmobils typiques des années 70's ou de vestes à épaulettes en pagaille telles que celles qui étaient très en vogue dans les années 80. Ceci étant, je passe peut-être complètement à côté. N'habitant pas une grotte, cela prouve qu'il est parfaitement possible de ne pas en bouffer toute la journée.



PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Si tu cherches bien dans chaque décennie, à ce niveau, tu vas trouver quantité de merdes...
> Quand je repense à ce que me faisaient porter mes parents à la fin des 60's et dans les 70's, à ce que eux portaient, aux dégaines de ma tante et de ses copines "hippies", les dégaines des cakes de 80's, aussi bien que les uniformes de ceux qui se voulaient punks ou new wave et la  récupération de certains de leurs oripeaux pour le prêt à porter de masse...
> 
> Les relents nostalgiques et les pseudo modes qui les accompagnent ne font que remixer les pires merdes vestimentaires... Il reste par contre dans chaque décennie des classiques indémodables que l'on peut porter sans problème, sans passer pour un pauvre clown nostalgique, ou pour un puriste en panoplie névrosé... Mais il faut de la culture, et c'est là que le bât blesse le plus souvent, comme d'habitude...



Voilà.


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Décembre 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Et encore, s'il n'y avait que les merdes vestimentaires
> 
> 
> Ah ? Casimir et Dorothée c'est pas de la culture :rose:



Oui, enfin Dorothée, c'est surtout les années 90 que la véritable folie  a eu lieu, même si elle a commencé les émissions pour enfants en 78


----------



## PATOCHMAN (30 Décembre 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> ... même si elle a commencé les émissions pour enfants en 78



Dorothée was a punk rocker! :style:


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Décembre 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Franchement, je ne comprends pas où tu veux en venir. A part le pompage musical de ces années là (80's principalement) auquel on assiste actuellement, je ne vois pas vraiment en quoi lesdites années sont "a la mode". Je ne croise pas dans la rue de chevelus avec des fleurs plantés sur la tête façon woodstock, de casques capillaires type playmobils typiques des années 70's ou de vestes à épaulettes en pagaille telles que celles qui étaient très en vogue dans les années 80. Ceci étant, je passe peut-être complètement à côté. N'habitant pas une grotte, cela prouve qu'il est parfaitement possible de ne pas en bouffer toute la journée.
> 
> 
> 
> Voilà.




Je crois que là ou Bassou veut en venir, c'et pas sur le fait de croiser des beatnicks ou des corbeaux dans la rue. C'est sur la récupération d'un courant musical et par là même un semblant de tenue vestimentaire qui va avec faite par les industries de la "musique" et de la mode.
Et autant ça fonctionne sur la musique (on ne peut plus allumer une radio sans tomber sur un avatar pathétique de Gary Glitter ou de Duran Duran), autant pour les fringues ça a du mal à prendre.
On est cons, mais pas au point de se recoller des épaulettes de trooper et des coiffures à la Désireless. Sauf si on danse la Tektonik (qui n'est qu'un pauvre avatar des danses New Waves)


----------



## gKatarn (30 Décembre 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Dorothée was a punk rocker! :style:



Ah, c'est pas _Sheena_ ? 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h26 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h25 ----------




Fab'Fab a dit:


> ...mais pas au point de se recoller des épaulettes de trooper



:mouais:


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Décembre 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Ah, c'est pas _Sheena_ ?





Nan, Sheena, c'est le singe de Tarnan


----------



## PATOCHMAN (30 Décembre 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> On est cons, mais pas au point de se recoller des épaulettes de trooper et des coiffures à la Désireless...



Sans parler des faux bombardiers de Chevignon ou Ben Simon, hein ?....


----------



## Amok (30 Décembre 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Je crois que là ou Bassou veut en venir, c'et pas sur le fait de croiser des beatnicks ou des corbeaux dans la rue. C'est sur la récupération d'un courant musical et par là même un semblant de tenue vestimentaire qui va avec faite par les industries de la "musique" et de la mode.
> Et autant ça fonctionne sur la musique (on ne peut plus allumer une radio sans tomber sur un avatar pathétique de Gary Glitter ou de Duran Duran), autant pour les fringues ça a du mal à prendre.



Est-ce une mode, ou, comme tu le disais toi même (et je suis tout à fait d'accord avec toi : tu dresses un état des lieux affreusement réaliste) :



Fab'Fab a dit:


> Les années 80.
> Dernière période de véritable création musicale. Avec du bon, du moins bon et du trèèèèèèès mauvais
> Depuis, on ne fait que reprendre, copier, sampler plagier.
> Plus rien de nouveau depuis 92...
> ...



A mon avis, c'est donc plus une récup' pour combler le vide (qu'encore plus que la nature, l'industrie musicale a en horreur) qu'une mode à proprement parler.




> On est cons, mais pas au point de se recoller des épaulettes de trooper et des coiffures à la Désireless. Sauf si on danse la Tektonik (qui n'est qu'un pauvre avatar des danses New Waves)



Oooohhhh, là, je ne suis pas tout à fait d'accord. On a vu des modes aussi, voir même bien plus connes que ca ! Et ce n'est pas réellement une question de connerie basique, mais d'adolescence !


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Décembre 2009)

Tant qu'on ne touche pas au Clarks


----------



## PATOCHMAN (30 Décembre 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Tant qu'on ne touche pas au Clarks


*
QU'ON NE TOUCHE SURTOUT PAS AUX CLARKS®!!!*


  





On a déjà fait suffisamment de mal à ces pauvres Doc Martens®...


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Décembre 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Ah ? Casimir et Dorothée c'est pas de la culture :rose:



C'est surtout une histoire de petits/gros poi(d)s


----------



## Charterhouse11 (30 Décembre 2009)

Musicalement parlant, ce qui est fou avec les années 80, c'est qu'on leur chie dessus notamment à cause des tubes ringards de Gold et autres Début de Soirée. Tout en oubliant que les années 90 ont fait pire avec la dance et les boys band!

Pour moi, franchement, les années 80 représentent la décennie (avec la sixties) la plus intéressante qui soit musicalement parlant. La liste des albums indispensables et somptueux est trop longue. Les groupes incroyables aussi. 

A contrario, les années 90 sont une décennie qui est totalement surestimée. Un jour on retrouvera la raison par rapport à ces années 80. Parce que quand même, une décennie capable de compter les meilleurs albums des Cure, de New Order, des Smiths, des Cocteau Twins, Pixies, Michael Jackson, j'en passe et des camions entiers, ca se pose là quand même...


----------



## Bassman (30 Décembre 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Franchement, je ne comprends pas où tu veux en venir. A part le pompage musical de ces années là (80's principalement) auquel on assiste actuellement, je ne vois pas vraiment en quoi lesdites années sont "a la mode". Je ne croise pas dans la rue de chevelus avec des fleurs plantés sur la tête façon woodstock, de casques capillaires type playmobils typiques des années 70's ou de vestes à épaulettes en pagaille telles que celles qui étaient très en vogue dans les années 80. Ceci étant, je passe peut-être complètement à côté. N'habitant pas une grotte, cela prouve qu'il est parfaitement possible de ne pas en bouffer toute la journée.
> 
> 
> 
> Voilà.



Comme l'a dit Fab', je ne parlais pas des fringues même si, sur Paris, le style cintré longiligne des années 70/80 à fait sont retour, tout comme le style androgyne.
Mais c'est pas le point principal de mon post.

Passe une soirée rempli de trentenaires (une soirée d'anniversaire pour les 30 ou 35 ans est un très bon panel représentatif). Si quelqu'un à le malheur de mettre un générique de l'enfance (oui parce que pour les trentenaires, les années 80, c'est leur enfance), tu peux être sûr que :

1- Tu te retrouves avec une assemblée de trentenaires qui reprennent en coeur les paroles qu'ils connaissent sur le bout des doigts.
2- Tu es parti pour quelques heures.


Et c'est de ça que je parle. C'est un phénomène réel et non interprété par mes soins, que je qualifie de nostalgie maladive. Mais je ne suis pas le seul, plusieurs sociologues, et psychiatres l'ont qualifié ainsi. J'essayerai de retrouver l'article lu il y a un moment déjà à ce propos.

Une des études que j'avais pu lire expliquait ce phénomène comme étant une conséquence logique des enfants de la "révolution" hippie-68 et des conditions de vies sociales, et culturelles. Le fils du 68tar n'aurait pu faire son &#339;dipe et serait donc resté à sa nostalgie de l'enfance.

L'autre phénomène est celui dont parle Patoch : l'effet de mode, qui comble l'absence de mode.
D'ailleurs la définition d'effet de mode est criante de vérité : http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Effet_de_mode


----------



## PATOCHMAN (30 Décembre 2009)

Charterhouse11 a dit:


> ... Parce que quand même, une décennie capable de compter les meilleurs albums des Cure, de New Order, des Smiths, des Cocteau Twins, Pixies, Michael Jackson, j'en passe et des camions entiers, ca se pose là quand même...





T'es gentil, tu enlèves la tafiole javellisée de la liste!


----------



## jugnin (30 Décembre 2009)

> Qui penserait à coller sur sa new Bettle le sticker 'Nucléaire ? Non merci !' tellement in à l'époque ?



Euh, en Bretagne, j'en vois encore plein. 





Amok a dit:


> Qui irait manifester pour que les militaires n'installent pas un camp dans le Larzac ?



chépa, stephaaanie ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (30 Décembre 2009)

Tiens, d'ailleurs... Ta surette, elle n'aurait pas été conçue lors d'un vague élan de nostalgie ?...


----------



## Charterhouse11 (30 Décembre 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> T'es gentil, tu enlèves la tafiole javellisée de la liste!



Jackson? Ouais c'est clair que Thriller c'est vraiment de la bouse en bar...


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Décembre 2009)

jugnin a dit:


> Euh, en Bretagne, j'en vois encore plein.



Au pays du radon...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (30 Décembre 2009)

Charterhouse11 a dit:


> Jackson? Ouais c'est clair que Thriller c'est vraiment de la bouse en bar...


Trop molle pour tenir en barre... Tu la laisses en tube... T'es gentil, j'ai dit!


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Décembre 2009)

Amok a dit:


> A mon avis, c'est donc plus une récup' pour combler le vide (qu'encore plus que la nature, l'industrie musicale a en horreur) qu'une mode à proprement parler.



Il faut aller chercher l'argent où il est  Si un petit air des années 80 subtilement ou moins subtilement placé/modifié/massacré peut aider à la vente alors pourquoi se gêner ?


----------



## Grug (30 Décembre 2009)

La tendance actuelle puisse une partie de son inspiration dans les années 80 (si si les épaulettes reviennent, moins caricaturales que dans les 80&#8217;s, mais elles sont là 
La mode fonctionne par cycles, s&#8217;inspirant des époques antérieures, les mixant avec les tendances précédentes, éléments repris, modifiés, triturés, le tout combiné avec l&#8217;air du temps et les tendances « socio-economiques » de l&#8217;époque.
Ainsi les années 80 se sont d&#8217;abord fortement inspirées des années 50, époque technoïde, costumes serrés et structurés, coiffures structurées etc&#8230; remixé avec les tendances précédentes (cheveux + longs par exemple), puis mixé avec le début des 60&#8217;s elles mêmes inspirés des années 30 (costumes larges et épaulés : l&#8217;affaire Louis trio, Kid creole & the coconuts&#8230. Idem pour le design qui boucle sur des cycles citation/réaction (Bauhaus/streamline/good design/pop design&#8230; rond/carré, fonctionnel/décoratif). Chaque fois des éléments reviennent, d&#8217;autres pas, ou ne restent pas longtemps.
les cycles techniques jouent (création/assimilation, technique/grand public&#8230
Ces cycles étant de 20 à 30 ans, L&#8217;effet nostalgique joue sans doute aussi un rôle, de la construction d&#8217;une génération (enfance adolescence jeunesse) à l&#8217;âge décisionnel (vie active 30/40/50), plus ou moins consciemment.
Dans la musique le même phénomène se reproduit, mais de là à apprécier les duran duran&#8230;


----------



## Dark-Tintin (30 Décembre 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Plus rien de nouveau depuis 92...



Qu'est ce que ça à d'étonnant ? A partir du moment où je suis né en 1992, tout le monde a  seulement cherché à me copier


----------



## jp.pilet (30 Décembre 2009)

Charterhouse11 a dit:


> Musicalement parlant, ce qui est fou avec les années 80, c'est qu'on leur chie dessus notamment à cause des tubes ringards de Gold et autres Début de Soirée. Tout en oubliant que les années 90 ont fait pire avec la dance et les boys band!
> 
> Pour moi, franchement, les années 80 représentent la décennie (avec la sixties) la plus intéressante qui soit musicalement parlant. La liste des albums indispensables et somptueux est trop longue. Les groupes incroyables aussi.
> 
> A contrario, les années 90 sont une décennie qui est totalement surestimée. Un jour on retrouvera la raison par rapport à ces années 80. Parce que quand même, une décennie capable de compter les meilleurs albums des Cure, de New Order, des Smiths, des Cocteau Twins, Pixies, Michael Jackson, j'en passe et des camions entiers, ca se pose là quand même...



Je crois que les années les meilleures ce sont celles où on était touché par la musique et non par les soucis familiaux : Pour moi sixties et seventies sont les meilleures et de loin sans parler du parfum de liberté... Ouais ça fait vieux c. mais j'assume
JP


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Décembre 2009)

Grug a dit:


> Dans la musique le même phénomène se reproduit, mais de là à apprécier les duran duran&#8230;



Je suis sûr qu'en cherchant bien, on doit pouvoir trouver quelqu'un qui a une photo de toi en train d'agiter les bras sur "The Reflex" dans une Boum, alors ne fais pas le malin


----------



## julrou 15 (30 Décembre 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Qui aujourd'hui est nostalgique du "petit livre rouge" que nombre d'étudiants lisaient comme la bible ?







Amok a dit:


> Qui irait manifester pour que les militaires n'installent pas un camp dans le Larzac ?







Amok a dit:


> Qui penserait à coller sur sa new Bettle le sticker 'Nucléaire ? Non merci !' tellement in à l'époque ?






Puis de toute façon, les années 80, c'était quand même énorme : elles m'ont vu naître, ce qui n'est pas rien. :style:


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Décembre 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> et :style:



Tu es donc une caricature


----------



## da capo (30 Décembre 2009)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Tu es donc une caricature



même pas.


----------



## julrou 15 (30 Décembre 2009)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Tu es donc une caricature





da capo a dit:


> même pas.



Ouaip : même pas


----------



## Anonyme (30 Décembre 2009)

A dire que l'époque est vide et qu'il n'y a plus rien de bien, c'est encore pratiquer la nostalgie, fut-ce sur un versant plus sombre et désabusé que celle des hordes de trentenaires qui hurlent sur les refrains débilitants des émissions pour la jeunesse des années 80 - nostalgie souvent forcée car beaucoup d'entre eux n'était peut-être pas aussi fanas de ces émissions qu'il ne le prétendent.

Toute époque, de tout temps, a dit que la précédente était meilleure que l'actuelle et que "tout fout l'camp". C'est quasi-universel. Alors certes vous n'êtes pas sans savoir que certaines époques, en certains endroits, par une conjonction d'éléments économiques, historiques, politiques, culturels... font qu'il y a des moments forts et d'autres moindres. Que de civilisations glorieuses et rayonnantes il ne reste plus rien. Je ne vois pas vraiment les années 80 comme un moment fort dans la production culturelle en France. Et je limite mon avis à notre pays.

Oui les pôles se déplacent. Il faut aller voir plus loin que sur sa rive. Je ne suis pas assez calé en musique, car on parle ici beaucoup de musique, mais sur d'autres domaines de la création, l'architecture par exemple, autant les années 80 sont calamiteuses (avec les horreurs post-modernistes, déconstructionnistes et autres fausses ruines) autant je crois que nous vivons une très grande période de l'architecture. Dans le cinéma, autant le cinéma français semble à la peine depuis la Nouvelle Vague, autant l'Asie a sorti de très bonnes choses dans les années 90, sortant de la "couleur locale" asiatique pour renouveler l'approche même du cinéma (Chungking Express est l'un des films les plus forts que j'ai vu ces 15 dernières années).


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (30 Décembre 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Les années 80.
> Dernière période de véritable création musicale. Avec du bon, du moins bon et du trèèèèèèès mauvais
> Depuis, on ne fait que reprendre, copier, sampler plagier.
> Plus rien de nouveau depuis 92...
> ...



Pour moi, musicalement les années 80, c'est le Top 50. Et parmi les innombrables merdes qui ont atteint le sommet de ce classement, les chansons de Stéphanie de Monaco :

[YOUTUBE]HrJ1Ldwz62M[/YOUTUBE]



PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Si tu cherches bien dans chaque décennie, à ce niveau, tu vas trouver quantité de merdes...
> Quand je repense à ce que me faisaient porter mes parents à la fin des 60's et dans les 70's, à ce que eux portaient, aux dégaines de ma tante et de ses copines "hippies", les dégaines des cakes de 80's, aussi bien que les uniformes de ceux qui se voulaient punks ou new wave et la  récupération de certains de leurs oripeaux pour le prêt à porter de masse...



Pareil. Quand je vois comment mes parents s'habillaient  - ah les cravates écossaises de mon père qu'on dirait taillées dans une serviette  - et nous habillaient dans les années 70, je me dis qu'ils avaient vraiment des goûts de chiottes.

En même temps, dans 30 ans on en dira peut-être autant de la façon dont on s'habille aujourd'hui.


----------



## stephaaanie (30 Décembre 2009)

jugnin a dit:


> chépa, stephaaanie ?


P'tit con.


Le Larzac en 2003, c'était pour se souvenir avec nostalgie des manifs de 30 ans auparavant. 
300 000 plus ou moins chevelus sur les hauts plateaux arides du Larzac, y'avait plus qu'à gazer tout ça. Mais c'est gentil de pas l'avoir fait, quand même.




PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Tiens, d'ailleurs... Ta surette, elle n'aurait pas été conçue lors d'un vague élan de nostalgie ?...




Pas tout à fait, non. La réalité est je crois, tout à fait banale.


----------



## DarkMoineau (30 Décembre 2009)

Enfin ça avait l'air sympa les 80's quand même. Et question musique bah y avait quand même MJ, Queen, Aerosmith, Guns N Roses, AC/DC alors que maintenant ils sont morts ou grand père....

Question film ce fut les meilleurs Star Wars, les VRAIS Indi et Die Hard, l'Arme Fatale, Ghostbusters, Willow, Retour vers le Futur, que du lourd quoi. 

Oui question ciné je préfère les 80's aux années 2000 même si quelques perles lèvent le niveau. 

Question musique, verdict sans appel pour ces 80's que je n'ai pas connu.... Si on fais le tris bien sûre car la daube en boite a toujours existé.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Décembre 2009)

Ce n'est un secret pour personne : je suis un "nostalgique" de la fin des sixties avec Woodstock en apogée ... mais un "nostalgique" bien dans sa peau et bien dans l'époque actuelle.
Ce qui est passé est passé ! Je ne m'effondre pas en larmes et en regrets quand j'écoute les "Supremes" ... simplement, je laisse les souvenirs revenir tout doucement et je les apprécie sans m'y complaire...
La fin des années 60, pour moi, c'était la guerre du Vietnam et la contestation qui va avec, le mouvement hippie dont le déclin signe l'après Woodstock et bien entendu mai 68 et les pavés sur la gueule.
J'étais jeune alors, plein de rêves, de défis et de projets (et contrairement à ce que dit Bassou au sujet des ex-68tars, je vote toujours à gauche même si je roule en BM !:rateau.
Je n'essaie pas de reconstruire le passé ni de retrouver un "temps oublié" ... simplement, cette époque me rappelle les miens et les amis que j'ai perdus, mon père que j'admirais beaucoup et un bonheur qui a traversé les années... ce sont ces sentiments que j'associe à cette époque ... rien à foutre de la mode, des objets et des courants divers que j'ai traversés.
Je vis au présent avec simplement un petit coup d'oeil dans le rétro de temps en temps pour me rappeler d'où je viens !


----------



## JPTK (30 Décembre 2009)

coloquinte a dit:


> A dire que l'époque est vide et qu'il n'y a plus rien de bien, c'est encore pratiquer la nostalgie




Et l'ignorance crasse surtout, j'ai quelques potes trentenaire qui font ça, certains depuis 10 ans déjà, en fait la plupart des gens restent bloqués sur la zik qu'ils ont écouté entre 15 et 25 ans (grand max) et après ils tournent en rond ou écoutent au mieux des trucs nouveaux qui ressemblent un peu aux soi disant vrais groupes de leur époque, mais ils sont jamais satisfaits pleinement et c'est bien normal.

De la merde toussa, toutes les années et époques sont intéressantes, même les années 80 que je déteste pourtant globalement, y a eu plein de truc bons aussi et puis au moins ça aura également montré ce qu'il ne faut surtout pas faire ou faire absolument .

Mais attention, ceux du 1er paragraphe, je les aime aussi, tant qu'ils viennent pas me saouler avec leur ignorance genre "aujourd'hui y a plus rien de bien, rien de nouveau" car c'est absolument faux.

Ok on est pas forcément dans ces grandes époques, ces grands courants, ces modes, mais tant mieux, on s'intéresse enfin à l'essentiel, l'écriture, la musique, rien à foutre perso des punks, des metalleux, des gothos, des électros, des teuffeurs (enfin ceux là sont vraiment....  ) .. rien à carrer de tous les courants, y a du bon à prendre partout.


----------



## Grug (31 Décembre 2009)

lemonhead45 a dit:


> Salut à tous !!
> 
> Ami(e)s du rubik cube, de l'arbre magique, du jeu simon: à l'aube de 2010, je me devais d'ouvrir un topic qui pourrait intéresser les trentenaires comme moi (ou les autres ).
> Dans la rubrique souvenirs, souvenirs, voici quelques trucs que j'ai récoltés sur le web.
> ...


T'es liens  ne pointent que vers des trucs des années 70


----------



## Moonwalker (31 Décembre 2009)

Le seul truc que je regrette des années 80, ce sont les radios libres. Enfin, telles qu'elles étaient au début, avant la récupération commerciale, jusqu'en 1985 environ.

On y entendait pas que du bon, pas que du meilleur, loin de là, mais il y avait une fraicheur dans cet amateurisme.

Aujourd'hui je n'ose même plus allumer la radio de peur de me faire agresser par toutes les merdes qu'on y passe.

Je ne vous cacherais pas que l'évolution de l'internet, surtout ses deux dernières années, me rappelle le naufrage de la bande FM.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (31 Décembre 2009)

Grug a dit:


> T'es liens  ne pointent que vers des trucs des années 70



Qu'est-ce qu'il disait Tonton PATOCH', quand il parlait de culture ?...


----------



## bobbynountchak (31 Décembre 2009)

Grug a dit:


> T'es liens  ne pointent que vers des trucs des années 70





PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Qu'est-ce qu'il disait Tonton PATOCH', quand il parlait de culture ?...



Nan mais laissez tomber les gars.
Celui qui a ouvert ce fil a du regarder les enfants de la télé le week end dernier, s'est dit que c'était une super idée originale et tout, et essaye de faire pareil sur internet.

Z'allez voir que dans deux jours il nous ouvre un sujet "le bêtisier 2009, postez vos vidéos les plus marrantes" avec des liens vers des vidéos dailymotion de 2003 et 2002.


----------



## Fab'Fab (31 Décembre 2009)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Tu es donc une caricature



*CA FAIT DES MOIS QUE JE LE DIS!!!*


----------



## l'écrieur (31 Décembre 2009)

Moi j'aimais bien les années 80. C'était le chômage de masse et no future. Mais on avait les enfants du rock. Et on pouvait baiser peinards, sans latex ni père fouettard.


----------



## Fab'Fab (31 Décembre 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Pour moi, musicalement les années 80, c'est le Top 50. Et parmi les innombrables merdes qui ont atteint le sommet de ce classement, les chansons de Stéphanie de Monaco :



C'est quand même un tantinet limitatif.
Et c'est oublier nombre de grands de maintenant qui ont débuté dans ces années là et qu'on ne voyait pas dans le Top 50.
C'est passer au travers de toute la mouvance musicale Berlinoise qui continue encore d'influencer les vrais artistes d'aujourd'hui.
C'est oublier que l'Angleterre a été aussi à cette époque l'un des gros moteurs de la création
Et c'est aussi oublier nombre d'artistes français doués d'un réel talent mais pas commerciaux.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h01 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h01 ----------




l'écrieur a dit:


> Moi j'aimais bien les années 80. C'était le chômage de masse et no future. Mais on avait les enfants du rock. Et on pouvait baiser peinards, sans latex ni père fouettard.



Exactement.


----------



## Amok (31 Décembre 2009)

l'écrieur a dit:


> on pouvait baiser peinards, sans latex ni père fouettard.



C'est malin : d'un seul coup j'ai une putain de nostalgie que me prend... :rateau:


----------



## Fab'Fab (31 Décembre 2009)

Amok a dit:


> C'est malin : d'un seul coup j'ai une putain de nostalgie que me prend... :rateau:



Sans latex?


----------



## l'écrieur (31 Décembre 2009)

Amok a dit:


> C'est malin : d'un seul coup j'ai une putain de nostalgie que me prend... :rateau:



Perso, avoir la gaule ne me rend pas nostalgique, mais je n'ai pas ton âge canonique.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (31 Décembre 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> C'est quand même un tantinet limitatif.
> Et c'est oublier nombre de grands de maintenant qui ont débuté dans ces années là et qu'on ne voyait pas dans le Top 50.
> C'est passer au travers de toute la mouvance musicale Berlinoise qui continue encore d'influencer les vrais artistes d'aujourd'hui.
> C'est oublier que l'Angleterre a été aussi à cette époque l'un des gros moteurs de la création
> Et c'est aussi oublier nombre d'artistes français doués d'un réel talent mais pas commerciaux.



Je ne dis pas que les années 80 ce n'était que ça. Comme à toutes les époques, il y a eu du bon et du moins bon (mais pour la merde, elles ont été particulièrement riches).

Mais, quand je pense aux années 80 dans le domaine musical, je pense surtout à ça.


----------



## TibomonG4 (31 Décembre 2009)

boodou a dit:


> Oui d'accord mais ici ça parle des années 80 !




"_Mais où est-ce que tu veux en venir bon sang ! On sait très bien qui a commis la faute, non ? Alors de quoi t'es en train de nous parler la ?!_"


----------



## PATOCHMAN (31 Décembre 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Je ne dis pas que les années 80 ce n'était que ça. Comme à toutes les époques, il y a eu du bon et du moins bon (mais pour la merde, elles ont été particulièrement riches).
> 
> Mais, quand je pense aux années 80 dans le domaine musical, je pense surtout à ça.



Il y a un truc à ne pas oublier, et là on touchera à l'intemporel... Quelle que soit l'époque, tu as deux solutions.
Soit tu gobes ce qu'on te sert tout prêt à consommer, et là tu vas en bouffer par brouettes entières de la merde.
Soit tu te sors tes petits pouces de ton fion et tu vas fouiner ailleurs que dans les auges que les maisons de disque, les grossistes en fringues, les rayons de bouquins et autres mettent à disposition et à une rassurante proximité du troupeau pour te construire ta propre culture, pas à pas, souvent de brics et de brocs, mais qui te convient à toi avant tout. Tu te contrefous de ce que peut bien en penser la masse des gobeurs de bouse, ou celle à peine plus restreinte des fiotes aériennes qui se croient toujours dans le vent, mais qui sont aussi formatées que les autres en définitive... Dans une certaine mesure, toi aussi tu seras d'ailleurs formaté ; mais tu le sauras, et tu apprendras à t'en cogner royalement.

Tout ce qu'on sert dans les médias comme "digest" des années 80 ce n'est pas MES 80's... La merde qu'on me dispense généreusement actuellement dès que je tourne un bouton, ce n'est pas MES années 2000...
Mais avec tout ce que j'aurai grappillé au fil des décennies, dans tous les recoins de la culture, quand je serai en butée de compteur, je pourrai me dire que ça aura participé à construire MA vie...
Amen!


----------



## bobbynountchak (31 Décembre 2009)

Pitin c'est beau comme du patoch.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (31 Décembre 2009)

Et tellement bien dit.

Et en ce qui me concerne, la mode, les trucs qu'il faut avoir, lire, écouter, voir parce qu'"on" a décidé qu'il le fallait, j'en n'ai rien à foutre.

Je prends ce qui m'intéresse et que ce soit à la mode ou pas, je m'en fous.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (31 Décembre 2009)

Voilà qui est bien


----------



## gKatarn (31 Décembre 2009)

D'ailleurs, l'orange de Casimir... un rapport avec ton avatar iDuck ?


----------



## Ralfix (31 Décembre 2009)

Vous êtes dépassés!

Les années 80 c'est la nostalgie des quarantenaires.
Ce qui apparait maintenant c'est la nostalgie des 90, on ressort les Pixies, Nirvana, les tubes comme Gala, etc. 

Faut pas se tromper de nostalgie sinon on devient vieux 

(Ceci dit dans les 80's il y avait Metal Hurlant, L'echo, et ca je cherche ce qui peut le remplacer)


----------



## TibomonG4 (31 Décembre 2009)

Ralfix a dit:


> Faut pas se tromper de nostalgie sinon on devient vieux



Et si on aime aussi le Classique, on est quoi ?  Une momie ?

Est-ce que c'est la nostalgie qui gêne ou les choix musicaux discutables subjectivement ?


----------



## Ralfix (31 Décembre 2009)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Et si on aime aussi le Classique, on est quoi ?  Une momie ?


Mais naaan, les momies c'était encore avant. pfff.




TibomonG4 a dit:


> Est-ce que c'est la nostalgie qui gêne ou les choix musicaux discutables subjectivement ?



C'est la nostalgie à haute dose qui est un peu emmerdante. C'est sympa de regarder les vieux albums photos de temps en temps, mais faut penser à vivre le présent.


----------



## Grug (31 Décembre 2009)

Putain ce que jaimerais dessiner comme serge Clerc.
Raie au milieu aplatie et gonflée au gel (lenfer des cheveux frisés), trench coat beige et richelieux sur  burlington, les vraies avec les 2 chevrons, ouais, les Cure il parait cétait mieux avant quils soient connus. Bowie aussi cétait mieux avant, quand on était à peine né, mais bon, je capte pas bien, Lets dance et china Girl quand même, cest pas rien. Ya une compile de Gainsbourg, nostalgique avant davoir connu, je suis venu te dire que je men vais, moins trash que love on the beat, on peut laisser tourner quand les parents sont dans les parages, ça marche bien en fin de soirée, et pour les lendemain matin aussi, quant on planque les mégots de beedees, parait que cest à la majiruana, mais bon, ça tape moins que le Malibu get 27.
Cherchez le garçon, putain on a a rayé le U2 de ma sur et ya du guacamole sur  ma veste épaulée croisée, ben ouais à lenvers, cest à ma mère la veste. Vanessa, elle sest fait tuer par ses parents rapport à la facture de minitel. Faut racheter du Biactol. Putain ce que jaimerais dessiner comme serge Clerc
Cest avant les chants de Maldoror, les docs marteens, les bastons avec les skins, les capotes, les boites et la bière (regarde ce quelle a fait de moi la bièèère)
Cest juste mes 13/14 ans, ce qui se rapproche le plus de lidée qui reste des années 80, la connerie du début de ladolescence.

[YOUTUBE]ppVgRATDbRI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## lemonhead45 (31 Décembre 2009)

oulah!! j'aurais pas du utiliser le mot nostalgie..
J'ai 35 ans et ne me complais pas dans les années 80, je ne porte plus de spencers, ni la coupe en brosse ou la "nuque longue" avec un walkman sur les oreilles et je ne souhiate pas du tout repasser par là :rateau:
Par nostalgie j'aurais du dire "souvenirs".
Je pense que la musique actuelle n'a rien à envier de 80-90 (voire même plus nul et insupportable). On retiendra quel titre des années 2000 ??? la Star Ac' ou Nouvelle Star ? Les titres jetables affreusement pompées des années 80 justement (fake - another brick par exemple)???
Bref, pour le réveillon, on sera une bonne trentaine et pour sûr, et il y aura dans la playlist, des tubes des années 80-90 et personne s'en plaindra, même si ces années là ont connu des daubes comme on en connait actuellement. Le principal étant de se retrouver autour de titres que tout le monde connait...et faire la fête !!!! 
Et pour répondre à une personne, mes liens portent peut être sur des trucs des années 70, mais c'est ce que jai connu en 80 (ou alentours).


----------



## bobbynountchak (31 Décembre 2009)

lemonhead45 a dit:


> Et pour répondre à une personne, mes liens portent peut être sur des trucs des années 70, mais c'est ce que jai connu en 80 (ou alentours).



Ca complique le truc quand même.


----------



## lemonhead45 (31 Décembre 2009)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Ca complique le truc quand même.



un peu je l'avoue


----------



## PATOCHMAN (31 Décembre 2009)

Grug a dit:


> Putain ce que j&#8217;aimerais dessiner comme serge Clerc.


Ah ça... C'est sûr qu'on aurait tout de suite eu une autre allure dans tes crobards... 
Et pourquoi pas Tirhum en Denis Sire ?...


----------



## Le docteur (31 Décembre 2009)

Amok a dit:


> C'est malin : d'un seul coup j'ai une putain de nostalgie que me prend... :rateau:


Je n'ai pas se souvenir-là... Le SIDA a commencé à prendre le l'ampleur au cours des années 80. Vers la fin des années 80, baiser sans capote n'était pas sans danger (et je ne parle que du SIDA). Je me rappelle avoir été faire un test en 89 par exemple.
Certains se la racontaient encore en pensant que c'était un "cancer gay" mais ça ne tenait pas...


----------



## tirhum (31 Décembre 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ah ça... C'est sûr qu'on aurait tout de suite eu une autre allure dans tes crobards...
> Et pourquoi pas Tirhum en Denis Sire ?...


----------



## Grug (31 Décembre 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ah ça... C'est sûr qu'on aurait tout de suite eu une autre allure dans tes crobards...
> Et pourquoi pas Tirhum en Denis Sire ?...


c'est clerc


----------



## PATOCHMAN (31 Décembre 2009)

Mais pour la veste, une 3 boutons 60's aurait été plus dans le ton


----------



## TibomonG4 (31 Décembre 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Mais pour la veste, une 3 boutons 60's aurait été plus dans le ton



Pour la documentation c'est Arte 13h00-13h50 ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (31 Décembre 2009)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Pour la documentation c'est Arte 13h00-13h50 ?



J'ai loupé un truc ?...


----------



## tirhum (31 Décembre 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> J'ai loupé un truc ?...


Ménan, c'est normal !...


----------



## TibomonG4 (31 Décembre 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> J'ai loupé un truc ?...



Madame Peel 



tirhum a dit:


> Ménan, c'est normal !...



Travaille donc Denis Sire, au lieu de faire de ton cas une généralité... 

:love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (31 Décembre 2009)

:love:


----------



## DarkMoineau (31 Décembre 2009)

Ton argument pour dire que c'était mieux avant?


----------



## TibomonG4 (31 Décembre 2009)

:love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (31 Décembre 2009)

DarkMoineau a dit:


> Ton argument pour dire que c'était mieux avant?



Non... Pour te conseiller une grande grande grande ballade dans le Péloponnèse...


----------



## DarkMoineau (31 Décembre 2009)

Y a pas à dire, c'était mieux avant


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Décembre 2009)

Le docteur a dit:


> Je n'ai pas se souvenir-là... Le SIDA a commencé à prendre le l'ampleur au cours des années 80. Vers la fin des années 80, baiser sans capote n'était pas sans danger (et je ne parle que du SIDA). Je me rappelle avoir été faire un test en 89 par exemple.
> Certains se la racontaient encore en pensant que c'était un "cancer gay" mais ça ne tenait pas...



Je me suis marié en 1982, et à l'époque, ma femme et moi avons du faire le test, si je me souviens bien !

Il y avait des trucs sympa, dans les années 80, tiens, c'est à cette époque, que Lucien, Ricky, Gillou et toute la bande de Montrouge/Malakoff ont débarqués sous la plume et le crayon de Frank Margerin, c'était pas rien, ça, le rock'n roll en BD, la musique sur papier, et en couleur !

Écouter un album de Little Bob en lisant un album de Margerin, c'était le pied, dans les années 80, stéphanie de Monaco pouvait toujours s'époumoner, pas de risque que je l'entende !



			
				Grug a dit:
			
		

> Putain ce que jaimerais dessiner comme serge Clerc.



Moi, j'aime mieux quand tu dessine comme Grug ! :love:


----------



## l'écrieur (31 Décembre 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Je me suis marié en 1982, et à l'époque, ma femme et moi avons du faire le test, si je me souviens bien !



Le virus n'est isolé qu'en 1983, sous le nom de LAV. L'acronyme SIDA apparait en 1984, et les premiers tests à la fin de cette année-là...



Le docteur a dit:


> Je n'ai pas se souvenir-là... Le SIDA a commencé à prendre le l'ampleur au cours des années 80. Vers la fin des années 80, baiser sans capote n'était pas sans danger (et je ne parle que du SIDA). Je me rappelle avoir été faire un test en 89 par exemple.
> Certains se la racontaient encore en pensant que c'était un "cancer gay" mais ça ne tenait pas...



Les premières campagnes de distribution de préservatif datent de 87-88. Durant toute cette décennie, l'épidémie a mis beaucoup de temps à rentrer dans les mentalités. On parlait beaucoup de populations à risques jusque dans ces années-là.
Ce qui laissait, depuis 1980, une certaine latitude...


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Décembre 2009)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Le virus n'est isolé qu'en 1983, sous le nom de LAV. L'acronyme SIDA apparait en 1984, et les premiers tests à la fin de cette année-là...



Alors, je me souviens mal, c'était peut-être celui de l'hépatite B alors, mais je me souviens qu'on avait eu un test obligatoire !


----------



## Le docteur (31 Décembre 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> tiens, c'est à cette époque, que Lucien, Ricky, Gillou et toute la bande de Montrouge/Malakoff ont débarqués sous la plume et le crayon de Frank Margerin, c'était pas rien, ça, le rock'n roll en BD, la musique sur papier, et en couleur !
> 
> Écouter un album de Little Bob en lisant un album de Margerin, c'était le pied, dans les années 80, stéphanie de Monaco pouvait toujours s'époumoner, pas de risque que je l'entende !


Ah ! Les Humanos ! C'est vrai que sur du Little Bob, Lucien, ça doit le faire... J'étais un grand fan de Margerin et de ses planches qu'on fouillait à la recherche du détail délirant qu'on avait loupé à la lecture précédente (dans Bananes Métalliques, il y a une histoire de plages privées assez marrante avec une planche de ce genre en début d'histoire)..
Kebra était marrant aussi dans le genre rock'n roll.
J'avais vu Sire, Margerin, Dodo et quelques autres en concert. J'avais même ramené une super dédicace (le fameux "Bananes métalliques", justement) de Margerin et un joli petit hérisson de Dodo. Sire était déjà barré à la plage !!!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h25 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h21 ----------

En allant emm... Margerin (qui apparemment ne m'en a pas trop voulu, vu le Lucien musicos dont il m'a gentiment "grattifié") j'avais connement en tête une BD qui se passait aux "Jeux de vingt heures" ou une bande de neuneux viennent voir Ricky et sa bande à la porte de la caravane en disant : "On veut des ortografes!!!"...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (31 Décembre 2009)

l'écrieur a dit:


> ... On parlait beaucoup de populations à risques jusque dans ces années-là.
> Ce qui laissait, depuis 1980, une certaine latitude...



Oui... C'est vrai qu'on a commencé à porter les premiers cercueils de potes "à risques" en 1989...


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Janvier 2010)

Le docteur a dit:


> J'avais vu Sire, Margerin, Dodo et quelques autres en concert.



Dodo et Ben Radis, en voilà, une autre épopée "rock", les mésaventures des Closh, leurs tournées dans la France profonde, leur 45t au flop 50, leurs royalties à la bourre, et leurs géniales galères, ça aussi, c'étaient les années 80 ! Kebra dans "Le zonard des étoiles", une épopée grandiose dans la plus pûre tradition eighties ! Tout ça en écoutant Bashung  Qui suivait la ligne blanche !

Non, c'est sûr, il n'y avait pas que de la daube, dans la décennie de ma trentaine !


----------



## woulf (1 Janvier 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> C'est quand même un tantinet limitatif.
> Et c'est oublier nombre de grands de maintenant qui ont débuté dans ces années là et qu'on ne voyait pas dans le Top 50.
> C'est passer au travers de toute la mouvance musicale Berlinoise qui continue encore d'influencer les vrais artistes d'aujourd'hui.
> C'est oublier que l'Angleterre a été aussi à cette époque l'un des gros moteurs de la création



De toutes façons, tout le monde sait que les Smiths sont le meilleur groupe du monde (*), et paf en plein dans les 80's 

(*) le premier qui dit que c'est les Stone Roses le meilleur groupe du monde, c'est deux claques !

Ahhh ceci dit, j'adorais aller chez Caroline Music près de la place de Brouckère si ma mémoire est bonne, dans je ne sais plus quelle galerie, pour trouver des disques inconnus ou presque, pour m'extasier devant le premier album des garçons bouchers et ramener fébrilement chez moi le live in tokyo de PIL... ou un de mes premiers CD: Kick d'un petit groupe australien pas encore connu...


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2010)

woulf a dit:


> De toutes façons, tout le monde sait que les Smiths sont le meilleur groupe du monde (*), et paf en plein dans les 80's



Mais non ! Tout le monde sait bien que ce sont Les Forbans ! 





:rateau:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h10 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé Hier à 23h10 ----------




PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Oui... C'est vrai qu'on a commencé à porter les premiers cercueils de potes "à risques" en 1989...



Et les tabous au sujet de ces décès. Les allusions pudiques ou carrément les saloperies.


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Janvier 2010)

coloquinte a dit:


> Mais non ! Tout le monde sait bien que ce sont Les Forbans !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mais pas du tout !  Dans les années 80, le meilleur groupe qu'on a eu du mooonnnnde, tout le monde sait que c'étaient les Musclés !


----------



## NED (4 Janvier 2010)

Mdr !!!! 
A oui Pascal,
Y'en a un qui est mort d'ailleurs je sais pu lequel....snif


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Janvier 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Mais pas du tout !  Dans les années 80, le meilleur groupe qu'on a eu du mooonnnnde, tout le monde sait que c'étaient les Musclés !



Pas de bol. c'est pile dans les 90's


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Janvier 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Pas de bol. c'est pile dans les 90's



Ben non, parce que dans les années 90, j'étais revenu en région parisienne, et les musclés, c'était quand je bossais au service informatique du Crédit Agricole de la Haute Vienne, à Limoges (facile de m'en souvenir, on voyait une sosie de Dorothée tous les midi à la cantine ), donc, certes, à la fin (1989), mais quand même dans les années 80 !


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (4 Janvier 2010)

En tout cas ce sont eux qui ont permis à un style musical d'éclaté sur la scène internationale.    

[youtube]1xx2Bikv3To[/youtube]

Les précurseurs du rap hardcore et underground avec des textes engagés qui dénoncent comme on n'en retrouve plus aujourd'hui malheureusement.


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Janvier 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben non, parce que dans les années 90, j'étais revenu en région parisienne, et les musclés, c'était quand je bossais au service informatique du Crédit Agricole de la Haute Vienne, à Limoges (facile de m'en souvenir, on voyait une sosie de Dorothée tous les midi à la cantine ), donc, certes, à la fin (1989), mais quand même dans les années 80 !



Tu as joué dans Premiers baisers ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (4 Janvier 2010)

NED a dit:


> Mdr !!!!
> A oui Pascal,
> Y'en a un qui est mort d'ailleurs je sais pu lequel....snif


C'est René.
Juste à la même période que le "chanteur" des toubitri.

Je me souviens bien de cette période noire pour le patrimoine musical français.


----------



## Le docteur (4 Janvier 2010)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/qAGYhAYcgxU&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/qAGYhAYcgxU&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]Je veux pas dire, mais y'a eu pire encore :




Là pour le coup ça m'a traumatisé... N°1 au top 50, en plus...

1987 : Restés 13 semaines n°1, si j'en crois Wikipédia.


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (4 Janvier 2010)

Ca le méritait. Il y avait quand même Carlos, Sebastien et Dick à la table, ce tube ne pouvais que finir numéro 1. En pleine période de débat houleux, moi je pense que tout bon français qui se respecte doit épouser le valeurs de notre république et par conséquent avoir ce disque symbole de la culture et du bon goût à la française.


----------



## legascon (4 Janvier 2010)

Tout n'est quand même pas à jeter dans les années 80... 

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/eiuHdUkuRi0&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/eiuHdUkuRi0&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Janvier 2010)

legascon a dit:


> Tout n'est quand même pas à jeter dans les années 80...
> 
> [J'ENTUBE]LA BONNASSE!!![/J'ENTUBE]



M'est avis qu'elle a du quand même prendre velu dans sa tronche (et pas que...), depuis l'époque...


----------



## l'écrieur (4 Janvier 2010)

Ah, Sabrina Salerno (je mets le nom exprès, que vous puissiez retrouver sa tronche aujourd'hui), ça, c'était une ...

*femme des années 80 !*

[DM]xb8u1d_michel-sardou-etre-une-femme_music[/DM]


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2010)

C'est marrant cette obsession des dates et des symboles, non ?
"Les années 80"... Des tranches de dix ans, comme ça. D'un coup, à minuit, hop, tout bascule, t'es dans les années 80 et le monde n'est plus le même !
Mouais.
C'est comme la fin du monde en 2012. Ou les résolutions de nouvel an.
Non ?

Bref.

*MES* années 80 ont commencé début 1984 et se sont terminées en septembre 1988. Une toute petite "décénie" brutale, une charnière dont je ne vous dirais rien de personnel puisqu'il paraît que tout reste à jamais dans les gigantesques et obscures entrailles du net...

Sinon, les 30-40 ans qui vont en boîte applaudir Chantal Goya et bavent à l'idée d'un blind-test sur la musique des 80's me gonflent aussi - mais j'ai l'impression qu'ils sont moins nombreux qu'il y a quatre ou cinq ans, alors...

Et puis, comme bonne résolution 2010, j'ai décidé de voir la bouteille au dixième pleine.
Hé hé.


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Janvier 2010)

PonkHead a dit:


> Et puis, comme bonne résolution 2010, j'ai décidé de voir la bouteille au dixième pleine.
> Hé hé.



Note que si tu avais laissé son bouchon tranquille, tu la verrais encore pleine à 100% !


----------



## julrou 15 (4 Janvier 2010)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> C'est René.
> Juste à la même période que le "chanteur" des toubitri.
> 
> Je me souviens bien de cette période noire pour le patrimoine musical français.



Heureusement on a encore Franky Vincent !


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Janvier 2010)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Tu as joué dans Premiers baisers ?



Je pouvais pas, j'avais dépassé la "date fraîcheur", moi, les années 80, c'était la décennie de ma trentaine !


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2010)

PonkHead a dit:


> C'est marrant cette obsession des dates et des symboles, non ?
> "Les années 80"... Des tranches de dix ans, comme ça. D'un coup, à minuit, hop, tout bascule, t'es dans les années 80 et le monde n'est plus le même !



L'arbitraire des dates OK.
Cela dit, si on reste dans un cadre franco-européen - "historique" et forcément restreint - les années 80 peuvent être jalonnées par deux dates. 1981 : élection de Mitterrand, arrivée de la gauche au pouvoir après une Vème République jusque là conservatrice depuis 1958 et puis chute du mur de Berlin à la toute fin 1989 et par la suite au début des 90's effondrement des régimes communistes. En regard on peut mettre l'arrivée au pouvoir des néo-libéraux Thatcher en 1979 et Reagan en 1981 qui liquident les politiques de welfare state issues de l'après-guerre.

"Grande histoire" (celle des sociétés) et "petite histoire" (celle de chacun d'entre-nous) s'entremêlent. Il y a donc bien des jalons qui bornent les années 80 aux deux bouts je trouve. Par contre ça me parait plus flou pour le passage des années 90 aux années 2000; en dehors du symbolisme de la date.


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Janvier 2010)

coloquinte a dit:


> Par contre ça me parait plus flou pour le passage des années 90 aux années 2000; en dehors du symbolisme de la date.



Tempête politique à l'est au début (90/91), et tempêtes météorologiques à l'ouest à la fin (décembre 99)


----------



## JPTK (4 Janvier 2010)

Moi les années 80, c'est ça (entres autres dans le même genre)


----------



## DarkMoineau (4 Janvier 2010)

J'aime ta conception des années 80


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2010)

Les années 80 ce furent celles où les publicitaires prirent la place des artistes. Mais on les appelait pas comme ça. On avait inventé un mot exprès : les "créatifs". En France c'est Jean-Paul Goude qui en fut la figure phare et qui fut chargé d'organiser un défilé sur les Champs-Elysées pour le Bicentenaire de la révolution française en 1989. J'ai jamais été très fan, juste curieux comme ça, et c'est plus tard que j'ai compris que tous ces imposteurs n'avaient fait que pomper le travail des décennies précédentes, notamment ceux des artistes de la contre-culture, pour le mettre au service de la promotion d'une consommation de masse décomplexée et hédoniste.

Les publicitaires prirent aussi la place des penseurs. Jacques Séguéla était devenu une espèce de mage extra-lucide, positionné à gauche(-caviar) à l'époque, et dont on attendait la parole comme celle de l'oracle de Delphes. Bah oui maintenant c'est qu'un gros ringard réac' cramé aux UV qui ne jure que par Rolex, mais à l'époque, Séguéla était de toutes les émissions qui causaient de la "société", de politique etc. Ses bouquins ("Fils de pub" etc.) se vendaient par milliers.

Tiens une petite "gouderie" pour les plus jeunes (et puis y'a Grace Jones qu'était une sacrée pépée quand même...):

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/kdT9oURGtTc&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/kdT9oURGtTc&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]​ 
(CX2 "La beauté sauvage" - JP GOUDE 1984)

Oui à l'époque on faisait de la pub sur les performances des bagnoles, autrement dit sur leurs capacités à se tirer la bourre !


----------



## Le docteur (4 Janvier 2010)

Merci à Coloquinte, ça rassure de voir des gens lucides.
ACDC c'était bien et c'était le tout début des années 80. Comme quoi tout n'était pas à jeter.


----------



## JPTK (5 Janvier 2010)

coloquinte a dit:


> Les années 80 ce furent celles où les publicitaires prirent la place des artistes. Mais on les appelait pas comme ça. On avait inventé un mot exprès : les "créatifs". En France c'est Jean-Paul Goude qui en fut la figure phare et qui fut chargé d'organiser un défilé sur les Champs-Elysées pour le Bicentenaire de la révolution française en 1989. J'ai jamais été très fan, juste curieux comme ça, et c'est plus tard que j'ai compris que tous ces imposteurs n'avaient fait que pomper le travail des décennies précédentes, notamment ceux des artistes de la contre-culture, pour le mettre au service de la promotion d'une consommation de masse décomplexée et hédoniste.



Que dire sinon...  



coloquinte a dit:


> Les publicitaires prirent aussi la place des penseurs. Jacques Séguéla était devenu une espèce de mage extra-lucide, positionné à gauche(-caviar) à l'époque, et dont on attendait la parole comme celle de l'oracle de Delphes. *Bah oui maintenant c'est qu'un gros ringard réac' cramé aux UV qui ne jure que par Rolex*, mais à l'époque, Séguéla était de toutes les émissions qui causaient de la "société", de politique etc. Ses bouquins ("Fils de pub" etc.) se vendaient par milliers.



Très bon également


----------



## Fab'Fab (5 Janvier 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Je pouvais pas, j'avais dépassé la "date fraîcheur", moi, les années 80, c'était la décennie de ma trentaine !



Ouais, sauf que là aussi c'est les 90's...


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Janvier 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Ouais, sauf que là aussi c'est les 90's...



Quoi ! Kestata ? T'as kekchose contre la quarantaine ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (5 Janvier 2010)

coloquinte a dit:


> Jacques Séguéla (...)  c'est qu'un gros ringard réac' cramé aux UV qui ne jure que par Rolex, mais à l'époque, Séguéla était de toutes les émissions qui causaient de la "société", de politique etc. Ses bouquins ("Fils de pub" etc.) se vendaient par milliers.



Ah mais je te promets que déjà à l'époque c'était çà.
C'était un réac' de gauche alors ça passait mieux, mais c'était déjà un réac' 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 08h48 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h48 ----------




Pascal 77 a dit:


> Quoi ! Kestata ? T'as kekchose contre la quarantaine ?



Dans 9 jours j'aurais plus rien contre la quarantaine...


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Janvier 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Dans 9 jours j'aurais plus rien contre la quarantaine...




Rhoooo  Pleure pas, mon loulou, plusieurs d'entre nous y ont parfaitement survécus, tu sais, Regarde Amok, lui, il a même survécu à sa quarantaine de quarantaines ! 

Bon, alors si j'ai bien tout compris, on se revoit le 14 janvier


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2010)

coloquinte a dit:


> L'arbitraire des dates OK.
> Cela dit, si on reste dans un cadre franco-européen - "historique" et forcément restreint - les années 80 peuvent être jalonnées par deux dates. 1981 : élection de Mitterrand, arrivée de la gauche au pouvoir après une Vème République jusque là conservatrice depuis 1958 et puis chute du mur de Berlin à la toute fin 1989 et par la suite au début des 90's effondrement des régimes communistes. En regard on peut mettre l'arrivée au pouvoir des néo-libéraux Thatcher en 1979 et Reagan en 1981 qui liquident les politiques de welfare state issues de l'après-guerre.
> 
> "Grande histoire" (celle des sociétés) et "petite histoire" (celle de chacun d'entre-nous) s'entremêlent. Il y a donc bien des jalons qui bornent les années 80 aux deux bouts je trouve. Par contre ça me parait plus flou pour le passage des années 90 aux années 2000; en dehors du symbolisme de la date.


 
Ouaip.
D'ailleurs, à côté du calendrier "formel" tu as toujours le calendrier "historique" dans lequel les sciècles n'ont jamais 100 ans pile et commencent et finissent sur des bouleversements signifiants et pas à des 01 janvier ou des 31 décembre.

( D'ailleurs, du coup, ça m'emmerde beaucoup, parce que dans mon calendrier personnel ça fait que j'ai vécu deux "années 90" en fait - de 89 à 95 et de 96 à 2001... )

Bref.

Un des jalons de passage des 90's au 00's pourrait être l'éclatement de la bulle internet, non ?
Ou le 11 septembre.
Ou le début de la prise de conscience un peu plus massive des dérèglements climatiques.
Plein de trucs _hyper positifs_, en somme.


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Janvier 2010)

PonkHead a dit:


> Un des jalons de passage des 90's au 00's pourrait être l'éclatement de la bulle internet, non ?



Là, juste au dessus, on vient de trouver le jalon du passage des 00's aux 10's !


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Là, juste au dessus, on vient de trouver le jalon du passage des 00's aux 10's !


 
Je n'avais pas fait gaffe, mais c'est vrai qu'on change de décénie, foutredieu !
(En fait, non, techniquement la décénie suivante commence le 01/01/2011, sinon la première décénie du calendrier grégorien n'aurait eu que 9 ans.)

Mince, va falloir prendre des bonnes résolutions du feu de Dieu, cette fois, genre moi aussi je bascule dans l'histoire de ma révolution intérieure !

Diantre !
Quel pied !


----------



## Fab'Fab (5 Janvier 2010)

La révolution intérieure à 9h09. 
Ca t'a fait du bien le skieu, Ponk


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Janvier 2010)

PonkHead a dit:


> (En fait, non, techniquement la décénie suivante commence le 01/01/2011, sinon la première décénie du calendrier grégorien n'aurait eu que 9 ans.)



Mon bon ponque, non non, ce raisonnement, c'est pour les siècles, les décennies, ce qui les définis, c'est le chiffre des dizaines, les 10's, c'est de 2010 à 2019, et ni le calendrier julien, ni son avatar, le grégorien n'ont commencés par une première décennie, ils ont commencés par une "dononenie" (de -09 à +09). les décennies dont il est question ici, ce sont "les années xx" (années 60, années 70, etc. 1970 ne fait pas partie des "années 60", mais bien des "années 70").


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Mon bon ponque, non non, ce raisonnement, c'est pour les siècles, les décennies, ce qui les définis, c'est le chiffre des dizaines, les 10's, c'est de 2010 à 2019, et ni le calendrier julien, ni son avatar, le grégorien n'ont commencés par une première décennie, ils ont commencés par une "dononenie" (de -09 à +09)


 
Si tu veux.
Mais dans ce cas, c'est tout pourri ton système - entre ta pauvre dononiène toute seulle comme une conne* et les sciècles qui ne coïncident pas avec leurs décénies entrantes et sortantes, comment veux-tu qu'on s'y retrouve, hein ?
Pour ça, peut-être, que c'est tant le bordel : personne ne sait quand ça commence, personne ne part en même temps, il n'y a pas d'ordre, pas de discipline... Et je ne parle même pas des chinois !!!!
Une vraie chienlit calendaire.


* Les millénaristes amoureux de belles symétries en conclueront donc que le monde ne pourra finir que sur une autre dononiène - soit un 31/12/...9 - super, on vient juste de gagner au moins 7 ans sur les neuneus de 2012, autant en profiter : allons boire et forniquer, ça sera toujours ça de pris !


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Janvier 2010)

Ben oui, mais ça n'est pas de mon fait si nous vivons dans un monde ou faire simple là où on peut faire compliqué est considéré comme une incongruité !


----------



## gKatarn (5 Janvier 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Dans 9 jours j'aurais plus rien contre la quarantaine...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2010)

C'est vrai que dès qu'on parle années 80 dans ma génération qui était ado à cette époque, ça parle tout de suite de musique et essentiellement de ça. C'est peut-être un signe de ces temps là : la musique comme refuge après avoir été témoins de toutes les désillusions de nos aînés. Seul espace où respirer encore un peu, où s'évader.

Vous avez pas mal cité des groupes anglo-saxons mais rappelons-nous aussi la scène "rock" française (faute de terme plus adéquat) des années 80 qui était très vivace : Téléphone (même s'ils furent à cheval sur les 70's et les 80's), les Rita Mitsouko, Berurier Noir, Trust (surtout au début des 80's), Ludwig von 88, les Garçons Bouchers. Certains eurent un vrai succès international. Les connaisseurs plus aguerris que moi en rajouteront d'autres. 

Il n'y a plus de rock en France. Nous étions "les enfants du rock débile" atteints du "sida mental" selon les très élégants termes de M. Pauwels dans son édito du Fig'Mag' de 1986 au sujet des grèves lycéennes contre le projet Devaquet.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2010)

Il n'y a pas eu que la musique.
Les premiers pas de l'informatique pour monsieur tout le monde aussi, le _personnal computeur._
Les premières consoles de jeux vidéo.
Les magnétoscopes.
D'autres trucs, sans doute.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2010)

PonkHead a dit:


> Il n'y a pas eu que la musique.
> Les premiers pas de l'informatique pour monsieur tout le monde aussi, le _personnal computeur._
> Les premières consoles de jeux vidéo.
> Les magnétoscopes.
> D'autres trucs, sans doute.



Et justement j'y vois à tort ou à raison le dénominateur commun d'une occupation solitaire, du cocon, de la bulle individuelle. De l'ordinateur si bien nommé "personnel" à l'apparition des portions individuelles dans les soupes en sachets et les plats préparés.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2010)

coloquinte a dit:


> Et justement j'y vois à tort ou à raison le dénominateur commun d'une occupation solitaire, du cocon, de la bulle individuelle. De l'ordinateur si bien nommé "personnel" à l'apparition des portions individuelles dans les soupes en sachets et les plats préparés.


 
Les 80's comme une sorte de début d'agonie du collectif ?
Hum...
Vraiment le début alors, les prémisces - avec une explosion dans les 90's.

L'ordinateur, par exemple, a longtemps été familial (voir familial au sens large plus bande de potes) - il n'est vraiment personnel que depuis finalement assez peu.


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Janvier 2010)

gKatarn a dit:


>



Espérons qu'il y aura du vent à la cave


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (5 Janvier 2010)

&


----------



## Amok (5 Janvier 2010)

coloquinte a dit:


> Vous avez pas mal cité des groupes anglo-saxons mais rappelons-nous aussi la scène "rock" française (faute de terme plus adéquat) des années 80 qui était très vivace : Téléphone (même s'ils furent à cheval sur les 70's et les 80's), les Rita Mitsouko, Berurier Noir,* Trust* (surtout au début des 80's), Ludwig von 88, les Garçons Bouchers. Certains eurent un vrai succès international. Les connaisseurs plus aguerris que moi en rajouteront d'autres.



Trust... :love:
Là pour le coup, j'étais fan à fond ! 
Faut dire, la voix de Bernie, c'est quelque chose...


[YOUTUBE]HaPEZNnb5OQ[/YOUTUBE]​
J'avais même cavalé comme un pointer chez "l'indien", la boutique qui, aux puces de Clignancourt, te faisait le T-Shirt que tu voulais en choisissant les transferts. Je te dis pas la dégaine en ressortant : le Bulldozer de Trust devant, AC/DC derrière : la classe mondiale !


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2010)

Amok a dit:


> Trust... :love:
> Là pour le coup, j'étais fan à fond !



Pour la petite histoire, ma famille s'est installée à la fin des années 70 dans la région de Saumur et quand le groupe a sorti son brûlot "Saumur bastion de l'ordure"  :love:  je te dis pas le remue-ménage dans la région ! Les membres du groupe interdits de séjour par la Mairie ! Je ne sais pas pourquoi le groupe s'en est pris Saumur à l'époque. Peut-être parce que l'un d'entre eux y avait fait son service militaire ? Faut dire qu'à l'époque c'était encore une ville du XIXème siècle à la Balzac, genre cloaque de province remplie de militaires, glauque, corsetée.


----------



## Amok (5 Janvier 2010)

Si mes souvenirs sont bons, je crois que c'est l'inverse : La municipalité avait décidé d'interdire au groupe de faire un concert. La réplique fut la chanson que tu cites sur l'album suivant !


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2010)

coloquinte a dit:


> Pour la petite histoire, ma famille s'est installée à la fin des années 70 dans la région de Saumur (...) àl'époque c'était encore une ville du XIXème siècle à la Balzac, genre cloaque de province remplie de militaires, glauque, corsetée.


 
J'y ai effectué mon service militaire au milieu des 90's.
Et bien... ça n'avait pas beaucoup changé.


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Janvier 2010)

Amok a dit:


> le Bulldozer de Trust devant, AC/DC derrière : la classe mondiale !



Ils avaient tout de même chacun un magnifique Bulldozer élevé à la bière


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2010)

PonkHead a dit:


> J'y ai effectué mon service militaire au milieu des 90's.
> Et bien... ça n'avait pas beaucoup changé.



Je ne sais pas si les mentalités y ont changé. J'ai quand même été surpris d'apprendre que le maire élu en 2001 l'ait été sous l'étiquette des Verts.

Par contre ce qui a changé c'est qu'il n'y a plus de militaires désormais.

Au fait on glose depuis 8 pages sur les 80's. Mais qu'est-ce qu'il en pense "Tête de citron du Loiret", illustre créateur de ce fil ? On ouvre un sujet et on se barre dans l'instant ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Janvier 2010)

coloquinte a dit:


> Je ne sais pas si les mentalités y ont changé. J'ai quand même été surpris d'apprendre que le maire élu en 2001 l'ait été sous l'étiquette des Verts.
> 
> Par contre ce qui a changé c'est qu'il n'y a plus de militaires désormais.



D'où l'élection d'un maire "vert", c'est pour compenser, le vert étant la couleur la plus proche du kaki !


----------



## Romuald (5 Janvier 2010)

coloquinte a dit:


> Mais qu'est-ce qu'il en pense "Tête de citron du Loiret", illustre créateur de ce fil ? On ouvre un sujet et on se barre dans l'instant ?



Ce n'est ni le premier ni le dernier. Mais il espérait sans doute la solution du rubik's cub plus que des élans philosophiques 

Et pour mes années 80 à moi, je leur mets surtout une étiquette 'années fric', rejoignant ainsi coloquinte et ses réfléxions séguélesques, et une autre 'années Mitterand, la désillusion', lequel démarra à fond à gauche pour terminer comme tous les autres en monarque distribuant ses prébendes aux amis et se moquant du reste dès qu'il eut dépassé la longévité au pouvoir de mongénéral. Mais faut dire qu'il ne fut de gauche que pour accéder au pouvoir, la route à droite étant barrée par les gaullistes.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2010)

Romuald a dit:


> Et pour mes années 80 à moi, je leur mets surtout une étiquette 'années fric', (...) et une autre 'années Mitterand, la désillusion'



Tout à fait d'accord. Les années 90 et 2000 furent pire cela dit concernant le fric, mais dans les années 80 en France elles sont bien apparues telles en raison du contraste avec la désillusion de la gôche au pouvoir. C'est là qu'on a forgé le terme de "gauche-caviar".

Le personnage peut-être le plus emblématique de cette période par rapport à tout ça, et qui fut ministre dans un gouvernement de gauche. Et quel chanteur ! 

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/XabP4uq2s-c&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/XabP4uq2s-c&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

Le diaporama est assez rigolo en synchro avec les paroles.​


----------



## JPTK (5 Janvier 2010)

PonkHead a dit:


> Sinon, les 30-40 ans qui vont en boîte applaudir Chantal Goya et bavent à l'idée d'un blind-test sur la musique des 80's me gonflent aussi - mais j'ai l'impression qu'ils sont moins nombreux qu'il y a quatre ou cinq ans, alors...



J'ai toujours trouvé ça super glauque et angoissant même, limite morbide quoi, et puis en plus c'était à chier c'est clair, mais comme tu le dis, ça a pas loin de 10 ans cette mode déjà... ah les nostalgiques décidément :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2010)

JPTK a dit:


> J'ai toujours trouvé ça super glauque et angoissant même, limite morbide quoi, et puis en plus c'était à chier c'est clair, mais comme tu le dis, ça a pas loin de 10 ans cette mode déjà... ah les nostalgiques décidément :rateau:



A tout prendre je préfère encore les nostalgiques de "Bécassine c'est ma cousine" que ceux de "Maréchal nous voilà" (car il y en a). :rateau:


----------



## JPTK (5 Janvier 2010)

coloquinte a dit:


> A tout prendre je préfère encore les nostalgiques de "Bécassine c'est ma cousine" que ceux de "Maréchal nous voilà" (car il y en a). :rateau:



Oui c'est sûr, mais là on joue plus dans la même cour... quoi que... :rateau:


----------



## legascon (5 Janvier 2010)

Les années 80 c'est quand même les années Lova Moor. On ne peut pas occulter ça...


----------



## jp.pilet (5 Janvier 2010)

legascon a dit:


> Les années 80 c'est quand même les années Lova Moor. On ne peut pas occulter ça...



Oh cul tè ça... veut tu dire (elle ne cherchait pas à l'occulter!) ,:rateau::rose:


----------



## boodou (5 Janvier 2010)

Dans l'ici et maintenant devenu norme, dans le présentisme contemporain, les années 80 c'était juste hier, c'est peut-être encore aujourd'hui, ce sera certainement demain.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2010)

legascon a dit:


> Les années 80 c'est quand même les années Lova Moor. On ne peut pas occulter ça...



T'es sûr... ? :mouais:
Parce qu'en même temps si on prend toutes les bombasses qu'ont sorti un 45 tours (on disait ça encore, eh oui...) dans les 80's, ça risque d'être les années de pas mal de monde...

En tout cas il y en a une qui est toujours là et qui a été, quoiqu'on en pense de ses chansons, un vrai phénomène qui a marqué les 80's et qui perdure : Madonna.


----------



## legascon (5 Janvier 2010)

coloquinte a dit:


> T'es sûr... ? :mouais:
> Parce qu'en même temps si on prend toutes les bombasses qu'ont sorti un 45 tours (on disait ça encore, eh oui...) dans les 80's, ça risque d'être les années de pas mal de monde...
> 
> En tout cas il y en a une qui est toujours là et qui a été, quoiqu'on en pense de ses chansons, un vrai phénomène qui a marqué les 80's et qui perdure : Madonna.



Je sens comme une pointe de jalousie 

Non, mais quand même, Lova, elle avait un spirit bien à elle. Rien à voir avec Madonna ou Rose Laurens ou Jeanne Mas.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2010)

legascon a dit:


> Je sens comme une pointe de jalousie
> 
> Non, mais quand même, Lova, elle avait un spirit bien à elle. Rien à voir avec Madonna ou Rose Laurens ou Jeanne Mas.



Sans doute, sans doute mais Lova Moor je te la laisse.  C'était pas une ancienne danseuse du Crazy elle ?

Dans le genre jolie fille poussant la chansonette dans les 80's, je préfère Viktor Lazlo (cf le canoë rose). En plus elle avait une voix plutôt agréable.


----------



## legascon (5 Janvier 2010)

coloquinte a dit:


> Sans doute, sans doute mais Lova Moor je te la laisse.  C'était pas une ancienne danseuse du Crazy elle ?
> 
> Dans le genre jolie fille poussant la chansonette dans les 80's, je préfère Viktor Lazlo (cf le canoë rose). En plus elle avait une voix plutôt agréable.



Si, si, elle était au Crazy. Mais bon, Lova c'était pas vraiment non plus ma préférée (plutôt un fantasme de préado).


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (6 Janvier 2010)

les années 80 c'est aussi le retour des dessins animés de qualité venus des US (Fat Albert and the Cosby Kids créé par Bill Cosby).    

[youtube]RCaP42y9kJA[/youtube]


----------



## JPTK (6 Janvier 2010)

Ah ouai c'était bien à chier ça :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2010)

J'ai comme l'impression maintenant qu'on va virer dans l'accumulation de génériques foireux, de chansons débiles, de gags volontaires ou mieux : involontaires en tous genres... repêchés sur youtube.

Bon allons désormais ouvrir : "Aaaaaaah ! Les années 90 !" :rateau:


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (6 Janvier 2010)

On avait pas attendu la neuvième page pour poster des vidéos cultes


----------



## Romuald (6 Janvier 2010)

coloquinte a dit:


> Bon allons désormais ouvrir : "Aaaaaaah ! Les années 90 !" :rateau:



Ah, celles-la, je les ai surnommées les 'années light' : elles ont vu débarquer tous les produits soit disant allégés.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2010)

@ Vezoul :

Bien sûr. Sauf que là on va virer au systématisme...  

Et tant que je t'ai sous la main, actualisés en euros, ça ferait combien de nos jours en prix d'achat la console Nitendo et le Mac que tu as montré en page précédente ?


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (6 Janvier 2010)

Pourquoi faire une conversion des prix en francs d'époque en euros actuels (inflation tout çà...) alors que tu peux les achetés encore aujourd'hui ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2010)

Bon je ferai la conversion moi-même. 

Alors plus simple : ça coutait combien à l'époque ?


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (6 Janvier 2010)

Pour le Mac aux US c'était 2 495 $ et la NES en France 1490 FF.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2010)

Merci. Et pour te remercier (et rester dans la "collectionnite années 80"), deux moments d'anthologie chiraquienne.

1 - 1986 : JE CASSE !

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/hpvvEDhpvOE&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/hpvvEDhpvOE&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

2 - 1988 : JE ME FAIS CASSER !

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/nAY0XrMC8FA&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/nAY0XrMC8FA&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

​


----------



## NED (7 Janvier 2010)

Moi la grosse claque c'est quand j'ai découvert Goldorak, c'était en été 78. J'ai été scotché devant la télé de mes grand-parents en vacances ! 
2 ans plus tard j'avais le Goldorak géant avec la main qui tire des roquettes dans ma chambre et les poupées D'actarus et Alcor qui ne me quittaient plus... Le vaisseau, je l'ai eu à pas mal d'exemplaires dont celui en métal avec les planitrons qui sortent.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (7 Janvier 2010)

NED a dit:


> Moi la grosse claque c'est quand j'ai découvert Goldorak, c'était en été 78.



Pile poil la période où mon frère m'a refilé sa varicelle... La con de sa mère!


----------



## woulf (7 Janvier 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Pile poil la période où mon frère m'a refilé sa varicelle... La con de sa mère!



T'aurais du savoir que c'était parce que la lune était rouge...
Dans ces cas-là, on SAIT que Vega va attaquer...!


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Janvier 2010)

la varicelle ça donne pas la lune rouge. :rateau:


----------



## woulf (7 Janvier 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> la varicelle ça donne pas la lune rouge. :rateau:



Ca fait plein de cratères en tous cas !


----------



## rabisse (9 Janvier 2010)

[YOUTUBE]RtbALQ48u7A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## l'écrieur (9 Janvier 2010)

woulf a dit:


> T'aurais du savoir que c'était parce que la lune était rouge...
> Dans ces cas-là, on SAIT que Vega va attaquer...!



Ah non mais là, je suis pas d'accord. Alan VEGA, il ne fait Blood on the Moon qu'en 2006.
Dans les années 80, il divorce de Suicide, il fait Saturn Strip, et il rêve un million de fois.




@coloquinte :
Je préfère cet extrait-là :
[DM]xafzo2_debat-francois-mitterrand-jacques-c_news[/DM]


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2010)

Les années 80, c'est l'époque où la télé osait tout et ça ne choquait personne.
Comme la playmate du Cocoricocoboy :love::love:.
Une chaine proposerait la même chose aujourd'hui, elle se ferait attaquer par les ligues féministes et de bonnes vertus.

Et ça passait avant le journal, donc devant un public familial.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2010)

l'écrieur a dit:


> @coloquinte :
> Je préfère cet extrait-là :



C'est bien de l'avoir retrouvé. Je l'avais oublié et c'est sans doute la passe d'armes la plus cinglante de ce débat !


----------



## NED (11 Janvier 2010)

Pendant ces années-là, il y a eu de multiples dessins animés, que ce soit Récré A2, Croque-Vacances ou autres émissions jeunesse.
Mais je ne trouve plus le nom d'un dessin animé qui m'avait marqué par l'ingéniosité de son interactivité à l'époque. En effet il fallait acheter des formes géométriques en plastique fin chez ton marchand de journaux et pendant le dessin animé, tu les collait sur ta télé. Ca tenait par électricité statique. Les personnages se servaient de la forme que tu avait mise pur continuer dans leur aventure. C'était génial !

Ca vous dit quelque chose?


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Janvier 2010)

NED a dit:


> je ne trouve plus le nom d'un dessin animé qui m'avait marqué par l'ingéniosité de son interactivité à l'époque. En effet il fallait acheter des formes géométriques en plastique fin chez ton marchand de journaux et pendant le dessin animé, tu les collait sur ta télé. Ca tenait par électricité statique. Les personnages se servaient de la forme que tu avait mise pur continuer dans leur aventure. C'était génial !



Effectivement, c'était une manière ingénieusement géniale de pousser les enfants à faire claquer du fric à leurs parents au marchand de journaux du coin pour acheter cher des bouts de plastique dont la valeur marchande réelle ne devait pas dépasser quelques dixièmes de centime


----------



## Bombigolo (11 Janvier 2010)

Les années 80 ??

L'arrivée de la culture sur nos postes de télé


----------



## NED (11 Janvier 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Effectivement, c'était une manière ingénieusement géniale de pousser les enfants à faire claquer du fric à leurs parents au marchand de journaux du coin pour acheter cher des bouts de plastique dont la valeur marchande réelle ne devait pas dépasser quelques dixièmes de centime


C'est clair qu'on pouvait se découper les même dans un sac poubelle ou un protège cahier. Mais il fallait les rectangles, triangles, carrés et cercles avec les bonnes mesures. Et ça tu étais bien obligé d'avoir acheté un original pour le savoir.
En même temps à l'époque, ça ne devait pas coûter bien cher ce kit.


----------



## bobbynountchak (11 Janvier 2010)

Comme quoi, déjà dans les années 80, P 77 était un rat.


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Janvier 2010)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Comme quoi, déjà dans les années 80, P 77 était un rat.



Pas du tout, mais il évitait de se faire refiler pour très cher des trucs qui ne valaient rien ! Comme disait ma mère : Bon, ça ne s'écrit pas avec un "C"


----------



## macinside (11 Janvier 2010)

dans l'année 80 il y avait des tatoos dans les malabars ... en 2010 aussi


----------



## julrou 15 (11 Janvier 2010)

macinside a dit:


> dans l'année 80 il y avait des tatoos dans les malabars ... en 2010 aussi



Sexe...


----------



## JPTK (11 Janvier 2010)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Sexe...



C'est une 2e paire de fesses que je vois poindre ou c'est moi ? :rateau:


----------



## macinside (11 Janvier 2010)

JPTK a dit:


> C'est une 2e paire de fesses que je vois poindre ou c'est moi ? :rateau:



euh non, juste l'effet de 6 mois de moza sur mon ventre :love:


----------



## JPTK (11 Janvier 2010)

macinside a dit:


> euh non, juste l'effet de 6 mois de moza sur mon ventre :love:



Tain efficace !! Heureusement que c'était pas un fromage plus gras ! :rateau:


----------



## julrou 15 (11 Janvier 2010)

macinside a dit:


> euh non, juste l'effet de 6 mois de moza sur mon ventre :love:



Ah... Ben il est temps de se mettre au sport, hein.  :love:


----------



## JPTK (11 Janvier 2010)

Tain heureusement que c'était pas de l'époisses, du délice de Bourgogne ou autres fromages à + de 40 % de MG :rateau:


----------



## boodou (11 Janvier 2010)

Mackie a vomi :


----------



## JPTK (11 Janvier 2010)

_La itablette en pleine préparation dans les labos de Cupert_ino.


----------



## jro44 (11 Janvier 2010)

NED a dit:


> Pendant ces années-là, il y a eu de multiples dessins animés, que ce soit Récré A2, Croque-Vacances ou autres émissions jeunesse.
> Mais je ne trouve plus le nom d'un dessin animé qui m'avait marqué par l'ingéniosité de son interactivité à l'époque. En effet il fallait acheter des formes géométriques en plastique fin chez ton marchand de journaux et pendant le dessin animé, tu les collait sur ta télé. Ca tenait par électricité statique. Les personnages se servaient de la forme que tu avait mise pur continuer dans leur aventure. C'était génial !
> 
> Ca vous dit quelque chose?



Carrément que ça me dit quelque chose !
*TELETACTICA !!!*

http://images.google.fr/imgres?imgu...ica&hl=fr&sa=N&um=1&ei=W6FLS_nwD4KL4AbczqiEAw


----------



## Anonyme (12 Janvier 2010)

macinside a dit:


> dans l'année 80 il y avait des tatoos dans les malabars ... en 2010 aussi



Si mes souvenirs sont bons je crois qu'on appelait ça non pas tatoo mais "décalcomanie".
Il me semble que Gottainer avait fait une chanson là-dessus. 

Il va bien y avoir une bonne âme pour aller nous chercher ça sur ioutube ou dèlimochieune, mmmmhhh ?


----------



## JPTK (12 Janvier 2010)

[YOUTUBE]Ysyar0pQu58[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Janvier 2010)

Si Gotainer (avec un seul "t" ) n'existait pas, il faudrait l'inventer ! :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Janvier 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Si Gotainer (avec un seul "t" ) n'existait pas, il faudrait l'inventer ! :love: :love: :love:



On m'a tellement traumatisé à l'école primaire avec les doubles consonnes en orthographe que j'ai tendance à en rajouter partout. :rateau:

Et merci à JPTK pour le lien.


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Janvier 2010)

coloquinte a dit:


> On m'a tellement traumatisé à l'école primaire avec les doubles consonnes en orthographe que j'ai tendance à en rajouter partout. :rateau:
> 
> Et merci à JPTK pour le lien.



Cela dit, la décalcomanie-manie était déjà très répandue depuis au moins les années 50, dans les 80's, c'était plutôt son "chant du cygne" !


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (12 Janvier 2010)

Au moins il faisait une chanson parodique mais sur un vrai son mambo ce qui rend cette chanson bien sympathique, pas comme la "salsa du démon", une vraie bouse (digne des pires chansons de Chantal Goya) qui ne respecte même pas les codes de la salsa. Alors même si j'aime beaucoup Coluche, l'orchestre du splendide ne sait pas foulé sur ce coup comparé à Gotainer.


----------



## NED (12 Janvier 2010)

jro44 a dit:


> Carrément que ça me dit quelque chose !
> *TELETACTICA !!!*
> 
> http://images.google.fr/imgres?imgu...ica&hl=fr&sa=N&um=1&ei=W6FLS_nwD4KL4AbczqiEAw



Bravo Jro !!!
ha que de souvenirs...


----------



## Anonyme (12 Janvier 2010)

Teletactica... Vague souvenir...

Et aussi TÉLÉCHATS !!! 

"Le gluon du trou" : ça ne vous rapelle rien ? 

(Avec Roland Topor dans l'équipe de réalisation quand même !).

_Y'a qu'une télé, c'est téléchaaaaats !!!_


----------



## Fab'Fab (12 Janvier 2010)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5350530 a dit:
			
		

> Au moins il faisait une chanson parodique mais sur un vrai son mambo ce qui rend cette chanson bien sympathique, pas comme la "salsa du démon", une vraie bouse (digne des pires chansons de Chantal Goya) qui ne respecte même pas les codes de la salsa. Alors même si j'aime beaucoup Coluche, l'orchestre du splendide ne sait pas foulé sur ce coup comparé à Gotainer.


C'est quoi le rapport entre Coluche et le Grand Orchestre sur Splendid :mouais:


----------



## Grug (12 Janvier 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> C'est quoi le rapport entre Coluche et le Grand Orchestre sur Splendid :mouais:



[DM]xbaxou_coluche-le-splendid-la-salsa-du-dem_fun[/DM]


----------



## Fab'Fab (12 Janvier 2010)

Grug a dit:


> [DM]xbaxou_coluche-le-splendid-la-salsa-du-dem_fun[/DM]



Ouais, mais ça c'était pour le fun parce que Coluche n'en a jamais fait partie...

Lien


----------



## Anonyme (12 Janvier 2010)

Ah. La télé. Je n'en ai plus personnellement depuis l'âge de 18 ans, quand j'ai quitté le domicile parental pour mes études. Et en plus il y a eu un trou entre 1978 et 1982 chez mes parents : plus de télé car le vieux poste N&B avait lâché, mais un rachat en juin 1982 pour le Mundial de Foutchbôle Espana 82 parce que ça foutait quand même un peu trop la honte à mes parents que l'aîné aille quémander une place chez les voisins pour regarder les matchs. Espana 82 vous savez bien : Schumacher (le goal pas le pilote) qui éclate Batiston et n'est même pas viré du match par ce nullard d'arbitre. L'apprentissage de l'Injustice de ce Monde Pourri se fait avec ce qu'on peut, hein...

Du coup ma réelle expérience de spectateur télévisuel ce fut celle des années 80. Et bien sûr celle des "émissions pour la jeunesse". Cela dit j'ai loupé Goldorak. 
Corbier, Jacky et Dorothée étaient sur le service public avec RécréA2, et c'est Dorothée, si mes infos sont bonnes, qui a introduit les dessins animés japonais à la télé française. 
Bref la télé a toujours été critiquée, certainement depuis son invention, comme étant un truc décervelant, abrutissant et qui rend passif. Mais rétrospectivement j'ai le souvenir d'une certaine inventivité dans les émissions pour la jeunesse que nos souvenirs communs ci-dessus viennent de rappeler. En somme des programmes plutôt intelligents. Et puis il n'y avait encore que 3 chaînes jusqu'à l'arrivée de Canal+. Alors la télé avait ses grandes séquences rituelles : les Dossiers de l'Ecran, l'Heure de Vérité, le film du dimanche soir sur la Une suivi du Ciné-Club sur la 3 , Apostrophes, le dimanche après-midi entièrement squatté par Jacques Martin sur la 2 etc. Cette forme de télé n'existe plus.

Je me souviens bien par contre du bouleversement qu'a été la privatisation de TF1 et l'ouverture de nouvelles chaînes privées hertziennes décidée par le gouvernement Chirac de la première cohabitation à partir de 1986. _Y'en a qu'une c'est la Une !_ chantaient des pubs pour pousser à acheter des actions TF1. A partir de là c'était l'ère de la concurrence et fallait faire de l'Audimat et de la thune par les moyens les plus lourdingues si nécessaire comme l'a illustré la Cinq (_Cinq you la Cinq ! _l'un des slogans les plus nazes qui ait été trouvé quand même). Cela dit elle a fait faillite malgré le cul dès 20h30. Comme quoi... Par contre TF1 s'en est bien sortie.

J'ai entendu il y a deux ans François Léotard jouer les offusqués en déplorant ce qu'était devenu "la télé" alors qu'il était ministre de la Culture à l'époque et donc aux premières loges de la privatisation...

Je ne suis pas nostalgique de la télé des années 80 car aujourd'hui, avec toutes les chaînes thématiques, Arte et autres, on peut en avoir une utilisation intelligente et enrichissante. Et puis le web bien sûr. Bref après ça les 80's ça fait déjà loin !


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Janvier 2010)

Les années 80, fin 1982, pour être précis, c'était l'année où j'achetais ma première voiture neuve, une Talbot Horizon Premium qui venait remplacer ma vieille Simca 1100 Ti achetée d'occasion quelques années auparavant !


----------



## bobbynountchak (12 Janvier 2010)

T'as attendu d'avoir 50 ans pour acheter ta première voiture neuve?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Janvier 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Les années 80, fin 1982, pour être précis, c'était l'année où j'achetais ma première voiture neuve, une Talbot Horizon Premium qui venait remplacer ma vieille Simca 1100 Ti achetée d'occasion quelques années auparavant



C'était pas celle-là qui était faite avec Chrysler ?

Bon si on se met à parler bagnoles des années 80, c'est la fin des haricots.. :rateau:


----------



## Grug (12 Janvier 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Ouais, mais ça c'était pour le fun parce que Coluche n'en a jamais fait partie...
> 
> Lien


Le lien vient sans doute d'une filiation réelle entre le café de la gare et le théâtre du splendid. 
mais tout ça c'est le Coluche des années 70.
les 80's de Coluche c'est canal+, la coke et la moto (sans casque)&#8230;
Ce qui me fait toujours penser à un scketch de Desproges (comme quoi y'a même du très bon dans les 80's) de mémoire : "et soudain, au detour d'une route de la cote d'azur&#8230; le groupe indochine qui fait de la moto sans casque" (comme quoi y'a aussi du moins bon).


----------



## Anonyme (12 Janvier 2010)

Ouaip.
Pour moi, les 80's c'est plutôt la mob - on peut parler mob.
J'avais un 102, modèle avec le réservoir à l'avant comme le 103. J'avais mis un pot d'détente, repeint le truc en rouge et gris métalisé, scié le garde-boue arrière, foutu une panthère sur celui avant et relevé l'arceau en métal qui tenait la bas du garde-boue arrière pour faire genre j'ai une selle bi-place et y acrocher les pattes de lapin...
J'avais rapproché les poignée aussi - mais ça, après avoir failli me casser la gueule, j'ai vite arrêté.
Trop la classe !
Au feu, j'grattais même des 125 !
Bon, OK, c'était pas un 103 SP ou un 51 (pas la boisson dégueu, le modèle de mob trop bien de chez Motobécane) mais hé...
C'tait ma mob, quoi.


----------



## Grug (12 Janvier 2010)

et Guy Bedos était déjà mort&#8230; 

[YOUTUBE]Wz-Fe5bGeoo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (12 Janvier 2010)

PonkHead a dit:


> Ouaip.
> Pour moi, les 80's c'est plutôt la mob - on peut parler mob.
> J'avais un 102, modèle avec le réservoir à l'avant comme le 103. J'avais mis un pot d'détente, repeint le truc en rouge et gris métalisé, scié le garde-boue arrière, foutu une panthère sur celui avant et relevé l'arceau en métal qui tenait la bas du garde-boue arrière pour faire genre j'ai une selle bi-place et y acrocher les pattes de lapin...
> J'avais rapproché les poignée aussi - mais ça, après avoir failli me casser la gueule, j'ai vite arrêté.
> ...



Guidon torsadé ?
Tirages rapides ?
Kit ? 
Carbu ?
Radiateur ?
Variateur ?
Queue de castor ?
Pédales retirées et kick ?
Ou tu démarrais en poussant ta mob ?


----------



## macinside (12 Janvier 2010)

coloquinte a dit:


> C'était pas celle-là qui était faite avec Chrysler ?
> 
> Bon si on se met à parler bagnoles des années 80, c'est la fin des haricots.. :rateau:



les années 80  c'était l'époque des GTI et dériver 

mon papa avait eu une XR2i


----------



## Anonyme (12 Janvier 2010)

Les années Peugeot 205 et Harry Vattanen (orthographe approximative...). La voiture qui sauva Pijote. Les dingos qui faisaient des duels 205 gti versus Golf gti sur les départementales. 

L'apogée du Paris-Dakar, version motorisée du néo-colonialisme 
Et la blague :
- C'est quoi un hélicoptère ?
- Ben un truc qui vole
- Non c'est une machine agricole
- Ah ?
- Bah oui : ça bine devant et bat l'avoine derrière.

(pour ceux qui comprennent pas Démerden Sie sich !)


----------



## Anonyme (12 Janvier 2010)

coloquinte a dit:


> Guidon torsadé ?
> Tirages rapides ?
> Kit ?
> Carbu ?
> ...


 
nan, guidon droit et démarage au pédalage...

Ouais, bon, OK, le post d'avant c'était la médaille, en voici le revers : je grattais tout le monde au démarrage, c'est vrai, mais tout le monde me rattrapait dix mètres plus loin vu que je plafonnais à 55, j'avais tellement mal monté mon pot de détente qu'il se dévissait tout seul dès que je dépassais le 40 (bonjour le bruit), la panthère à l'avant a fini par se décrocher, ainsi que le garde-boue avant, le feu arrière, changé par moi suite au sciage du garde-boue arrière, n'a jamais fonctionné, l'arceau métallique relevé, avec les vibration de la course, redescendait frotter contre la roue, il fallait s'arrêter tous les deux ou trois kilomètres pour le relever...

Qu'est-ce tu veux...
Le rêve et la réalité.

Mais au moins, c'était une mob - j'ai un pote qui avait un scooter.
La honte !
A peine moins pire que les piétons.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Janvier 2010)

​ 
Vous l'avez compris : rétrospectivement parlant, l'esthétique des années 80 c'est pas ma tasse de thé. Alors il en va de même de l'esthétique automobile de ces années-là me concernant, avec quelques exceptions comme toujours. Mais la palme revient à Renault : quasiment que des horreurs dans les modèles qu'ils ont sorti sur cette décennie.​


----------



## jugnin (12 Janvier 2010)

PonkHead a dit:


> nan, guidon droit et démarage au pédalage...
> 
> Ouais, bon, OK, le post d'avant c'était la médaille, en voici le revers : je grattais tout le monde au démarrage, c'est vrai, mais tout le monde me rattrapait dix mètres plus loin vu que je plafonnais à 55, j'avais tellement mal monté mon pot de détente qu'il se dévissait tout seul dès que je dépassais le 40 (bonjour le bruit), la panthère à l'avant a fini par se décrocher, ainsi que le garde-boue avant, le feu arrière, changé par moi suite au sciage du garde-boue arrière, n'a jamais fonctionné, l'arceau métallique relevé, avec les vibration de la course, redescendait frotter contre la roue, il fallait s'arrêter tous les deux ou trois kilomètres pour le relever...
> 
> ...



Merde. J'ai vécu ces années 80 entre 97 et 2000.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Janvier 2010)

PonkHead a dit:


> nan, guidon droit et démarage au pédalage...
> 
> Ouais, bon, OK, le post d'avant c'était la médaille, en voici le revers : je grattais tout le monde au démarrage, c'est vrai, mais tout le monde me rattrapait dix mètres plus loin vu que je plafonnais à 55, j'avais tellement mal monté mon pot de détente qu'il se dévissait tout seul dès que je dépassais le 40 (bonjour le bruit), la panthère à l'avant a fini par se décrocher, ainsi que le garde-boue avant, le feu arrière, changé par moi suite au sciage du garde-boue arrière, n'a jamais fonctionné, l'arceau métallique relevé, avec les vibration de la course, redescendait frotter contre la roue, il fallait s'arrêter tous les deux ou trois kilomètres pour le relever...
> 
> ...



Moi j'étais au collège des bouseux. Le seul truc qui les intéressaient c'était de trafiquer leurs mobs alors ça causait dur de tous ces trucs là. Y'avait un cancre de ma classe visiblement très doué en mécanique qui avait un 103 qui montait à plus de 90...  Sa grande peur c'était de se faire choper par les casquettes car la sanction était automatique disait-il: un coup de poinçon dans la chemise du cylindre et c'en était fini du bolide.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Janvier 2010)

coloquinte a dit:


> Moi j'étais au collège des bouseux. Le seul truc qui les intéressaient c'était de trafiquer leurs mobs alors ça causait dur de tous ces trucs là. Y'avait un cancre de ma classe visiblement très doué en mécanique qui avait un 103 qui montait à plus de 90...  Sa grande peur c'était de se faire choper par les casquettes car la sanction était automatique disait-il: un coup de poinçon dans la chemise du cylindre et c'en était fini du bolide.


 
J'ai eu les mêmes, j'ai l'impression.
Mon cancre fondu de mécanique mobyletière à moi, c'était une petite moto Peugeot (je crois, je ne me souviens plus trop bien) originairement en 50cc qu'il avait trafiqué en avion de chasse (le bruit et la vitesse...)
Comme je venais de la capitale, la mob c'était un facteur d'intégration

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h53 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h31 ----------




jugnin a dit:


> Merde. J'ai vécu ces années 80 entre 97 et 2000.


 
Tu veux dire que tu serais mois avec 13 ans de retard ? Une sorte de clone-MacFly ?
Hum...

Admettons.

Bonne nouvelle alors, tu vas pas tarder à trouver du taff.
T'es content ?

Je te donne tout de suite les dates de naissance de tes futurs mômes ou tu préfères avoir la surprise ?


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (12 Janvier 2010)

coloquinte a dit:


> ​
> Vous l'avez compris : rétrospectivement parlant, l'esthétique des années 80 c'est pas ma tasse de thé. Alors il en va de même de l'esthétique automobile de ces années-là me concernant, avec quelques exceptions comme toujours. Mais la palme revient à Renault : quasiment que des horreurs dans les modèles qu'ils ont sorti sur cette décennie.​



Alors que ces derniers temps le design est vachement mieux


----------



## Anonyme (12 Janvier 2010)

Oula ! Je l'avais loupé c't'horreur ! 

De l'importance d'être constant : quelque soit la décennie, en matière de "grosses" bagnoles Rino persiste dans l'horreur !!! :afraid:

Années 80, quand Rino partait à la conquête de l'Ouest...   
_L'Amériqueu, l'Amériqueu, je la veux et je l'aurais..._











La Clââââââsse !!!


----------



## Fab'Fab (12 Janvier 2010)

coloquinte a dit:


> Moi j'étais au collège des bouseux. Le seul truc qui les intéressaient c'était de trafiquer leurs mobs alors ça causait dur de tous ces trucs là. Y'avait un cancre de ma classe visiblement très doué en mécanique qui avait un 103 qui montait à plus de 90...  Sa grande peur c'était de se faire choper par les casquettes car la sanction était automatique disait-il: un coup de poinçon dans la chemise du cylindre et c'en était fini du bolide.



Tiens, ça me rappelle la fois où je me suis fait doublé par un scoot 50cm3 sur le périph alors que j'étais déjà à 130 facile... :mouais:


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Janvier 2010)

[YOUTUBE]3Rvgkr3GA0E[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Bombigolo (12 Janvier 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> C'est quoi le rapport entre Coluche et le Grand Orchestre sur Splendid :mouais:



Coluche avait remplacé le chanteur du grand orchestre ( je ne me rappelle plus de son nom , Thibaut ?) 
lors d'une tournée ou celui ci était absent ( malade , je crois ) .

Chacun y avait trouvé son compte


----------



## jro44 (12 Janvier 2010)

Dans les années 80 il y avait aussi :

Voir la pièce jointe 23653


J'ai toujours été impressionné :casse::casse::casse: Dommage qu'il ai été si mal entouré 

Et au milieu des années  80 il y avait aussi :

Voir la pièce jointe 23654


La claaaaaaaassse !!!:king::king::king::king::king::king::king:


----------



## Bombigolo (13 Janvier 2010)

Sniff , c'etait quand meme la classe 
( sauf pour le quidam qui devait se trimbaler des piles plein les poches  )


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Janvier 2010)

Bombigolo a dit:


> Sniff , c'etait quand meme la classe
> ( sauf pour le quidam qui devait se trimbaler des piles plein les poches  )
> 
> http://www.gearfuse.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/07/walkman.gif



Oui, mais la "grande" classe des années 80, c'était surtout ça (et les premières platines qui allaient avec)  :


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (13 Janvier 2010)

C'est aussi des disparitions.    






RIP


----------



## jro44 (13 Janvier 2010)

Pour les jeunes, _*SCHUMACHER*_ est un pilote de Formule1 7 fois Champions du Monde ...

Pour nous, enfants des années 80, c'est un traumatisme qui ressemblait à ça :

Voir la pièce jointe 23666




Le *8 juillet 1982*, j'avais 10 ans ... J'ai regardé le match chez mes grand parents et le soir ... j'ai chialé tout seul dans mon lit. Le monde s'écroulait pour un môme de 10 ans ...

Le *12 juillet 1998*, quand les Bleus ont gagné le Mondial en France, j'étais content, mais sans plus ... J'aurais tellement préféré que la _bande à Platoche_ la gagne cette p****n de Coupe du Monde


----------



## gKatarn (13 Janvier 2010)

Ah non, les mobs, la Fuego et le walkman, passe encore, mais pas le foot


----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2010)

jro44 a dit:


> Pour les jeunes, _*SCHUMACHER*_ est un pilote de Formule1 7 fois Champions du Monde ...
> 
> Pour nous, enfants des années 80, c'est un traumatisme



J'en ai parlé plus haut. 
(évidemment comme toujours personne ne lit personne ici...)
Batiston qui se fait éclater en direct par le gardien allemand parce qu'il a vu qu'il va se le prendre, le but...
Espana 82 : la seule et dernière fois que je me suis intéressé au foutcheubôle. 

Mais pour parler du foot de manière un peu plus grave, les années 80 c'est le hooliganisme anglais, la montée de la violence sur les stades, les morts (la tragédie du Heysel, les gens morts étouffés dans je ne sais quel plus stade anglais...). On a souvent dit que le hooliganisme anglais était lié à la transformation brutale de la société anglaise par Thatcher. Mais il n'y a pas qu'en Angleterre que cette violence n'a cessé de monter dans les années 80 et perdure aujourd'hui malgré des dispositifs de sécurité parfois impressionnants.


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Janvier 2010)

Ben, je m'avise tout inopinément que les années 80 étaient aussi marquées par l'arrivée d'un personnage de première importance sur la planète :love: 

C'est passé relativement inaperçu à l'époque, mais il n'en reste pas moins que rétrospectivement, pour nous au moins, il a fait de cette époque une période remarquable


----------



## jro44 (14 Janvier 2010)

gKatarn a dit:


> Ah non, les mobs, la Fuego et le walkman, passe encore, mais pas le foot



Ouais mais justement : *Harald SCHUMACHER*, c'était pas du foot ...

D'ailleurs le foot allemand de l'époque, c'était pas du foot !!! Ca s'apparentait plus à *ROLLERBALL*, film de 1975 donc hors sujet


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Janvier 2010)

jro44 a dit:


> *ROLLERBALL*, film de 1975 donc hors sujet



Oh, pas forcément, parce que la musique d'André Prévin était bien en avance sur son temps, et se serait très bien intégrée au sein des années 80 (par contre, celle du remake de 2001 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) !


----------



## Gronounours (14 Janvier 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben, je m'avise tout inopinément que les années 80 étaient aussi marquées par l'arrivée d'un personnage de première importance sur la planète :love:
> 
> C'est passé relativement inaperçu à l'époque, mais il n'en reste pas moins que rétrospectivement, pour nous au moins, il a fait de cette époque une période remarquable



ouais :style: :style:


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (14 Janvier 2010)

Merde, c'était vraiment une mauvaise année


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (15 Janvier 2010)

[youtube]PBHWuRlW260[/youtube]


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Janvier 2010)

Les années 80, c'est aussi l'époque ou Kathleen Turner jouait encore des rôles de femme...


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2010)

C'est celle avec la mitraillette ?


----------



## jpmiss (15 Janvier 2010)

PonkHead a dit:


> Ouaip.
> Pour moi, les 80's c'est plutôt la mob - on peut parler mob.
> J'avais un 102, modèle avec le réservoir à l'avant comme le 103. J'avais mis un pot d'détente, repeint le truc en rouge et gris métalisé, scié le garde-boue arrière, foutu une panthère sur celui avant et relevé l'arceau en métal qui tenait la bas du garde-boue arrière pour faire genre j'ai une selle bi-place et y acrocher les pattes de lapin...
> J'avais rapproché les poignée aussi - mais ça, après avoir failli me casser la gueule, j'ai vite arrêté.
> ...


Dans mes bras! :love:
Moi c'était un Piaggio Bravo évolution du Ciao (prononcez Tchao et pas Siâoh bande de nazes). Repeint en rouge métallisé et jaune (avec des dégradés  ). Feu avant remplacé par un feu rond, feu "tomate" à l'arrière, garde boue coupé... 
Avec kit Polini, carbu de 13, gicleur de je sais plus combien mais je le changeais 3 fois par jour. Un coup il s'étouffait un coup il s'engorgeait.  Plus le filtre à air découpé pour faire passer plus d'air et un pot soit serpentone (grosse pèche mais ça plafonne) soit double pot chromé (mou au démarrage mais grosse pointe et look d'enfer). Bien sûr les chicanes du pot avait été défoncées au burin pour gagner 3 km/h et 20 db  
Comme j'allais au lycée à Monaco (je vous enmerde ) et qu'il y'a un flic tous les 10 m je changeais de pot au moins 3 fois par semaines avec injonction d'aller montrer la conformité du bidule au commissariat puis remontage du pot jusqu'a la prochaine fois. 
A l'époque le casque protégeait surtout le coude droit 
Bien sur le look était à l'avenant: nuque longue et veste en jean javellisée avec les patch de Saxon, Trust et Judas Priest et sac US ou il fut très compliqué un peu plus tard de remplacer les noms des groupes sus nommés graffés au marqueur noir par The Cure, Cramps et Joy Divison 
Un jour en allant à la plage (le dernier jour du Bac) j'ai serré en plein virage et je me suis emplâtré dans une bagnole en stationnement. Résultat une fracture du genou et 6 semaines a regarder par la fenêtre les potes draguer les suédoises à la plage. 

C'était le bon temps 






Le modèle de base 





Le double pot sur un Ciao...


----------



## JPTK (15 Janvier 2010)

Moi j'ai été publié dans MOBSHOP  

Carbu de 17 Dell'Orto et gicleur de 98 (ça s'oublie pas ça JpMiss, 96 c'était pas assez y avait trop d'air, 100 c'était trop d'essence  ), avec l'avance de 1,5 pour l'allumage, une culasse bidalot, un cylindre polini je crois, un variateur de la même marque, un piston avec double segment en carbone) des clapets carbone itou, un venturi sur le carbu, un lanceur que mon père m'avait assemblé et soudé rien que pour moi, une courroie spéciale, un vilebrequin renforcé, une bougie NGK, des pneus slick, un frein à disque à l'avant, un pot polini avec cartouche ninja, et avec tout ça je faisais du 110 compteur voiture (c'était important la précision pour les geek de la mob) et je me souviens encore de ce paysan qui levait sa fourche en me voyant (m'entendant surtout) passer parce que je faisais trop de bruit ou encore de ce gendarme qui m'avait arrêté à 1h du mat en me disant que quand même il m'avait entendu démarrer ma mob limite, alors que je l'avais fait depuis chez ma grosse avant de rentrer chez ma mère et que c'était à 1 km de leur check point (m'en fous j'avais fait sauter le PV merci papa qui connaît les brigands et donc les flics  )

Evidemment je traînais pas avec les blaireaux qui faisaient du tunning mob, moi j'étais indé   et ma mob était équipée à 50 % de matos récupéré chez Mouloud parce que sinon j'avais pas les moyens. En tout cas j'allais plus vite que les bourgeois qui claquaient sans compter et ça c'était bien 

ps : et bien sûr mélange avec essence + huile Pioline, je me souviens encore de l'odeur et de la belle couleur bleue de l'huile


----------



## macinside (15 Janvier 2010)

dans les années 80 je voulais avoir le TGV lego 7745






finalement j'ai eu le train a pousser 7715  j'ai beaucoup jouer avec :love: avec l'aéroport c'était mon lego préféré :love:






je l'aurai un jour ce TGV


----------



## Romuald (15 Janvier 2010)

@JPTK

Arrête de raconter des histoires, t'as tout pompé dans JoeBar Team


----------



## JPTK (15 Janvier 2010)

Romuald a dit:


> @JPTK
> 
> Arrête de raconter des histoires, t'as tout pompé dans JoeBar Team



hé hé !  (je connaissais la BD mais pas la planche !  ) 
Pourtant c'est vrai, avec mon père en voiture derrière, limite fier tu vois :rateau:

D'ailleurs je l'ai vendue la mob, pour m'acheter une guitare, et le gamin qui l'a repris s'est payé son frère en le croisant la nuit alors qu'il n'avait pas de phare, il a failli mourir, les intestins à l'air dans un champ à la con avec un paysan qui faisait ce qu'il pouvait pour le rassurer et remettre ça dedans tellement ça puait, mais bon la 103 SP kitée ou l'aime ou on la quitte, quel con 

ps : ouai mon vilebrequin c'était un gilardoni j'men souviens maintenant, que des ritales !


----------



## jpmiss (15 Janvier 2010)

Toi aussi t'avais la nuque longue? 






Ou mieux: la petite queue de rat:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2010)

JPTK a dit:


> je l'avais fait depuis chez ma *grosse*



Ah je me souviens, je me souviens... Expression aussi typique qu'élégante des années 80 pour désigner sa dulcinée.
La "meuf" des cités n'existait pas encore.


----------



## jpmiss (15 Janvier 2010)

Bah elle était peut être véritablement grosse.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> Bah elle était peut être véritablement grosse.



L'un n'exclut pas l'autre... 

Les expressions naissent de l'air du temps, apparaissent et disparaissent comme elles étaient venues. Certaines subsistent. Tiens ce serait marrant d'en retrouver certaines de cette époque.

Je me lance, dans toute l'imprécision de mes souvenirs :

- _Quel charlot ! Quel blaireau !_
- _PD sexuel !_
- _Laisse béton !_ (introduite par Renaud ?)
- _Les frisettes !_ (pour dire qu'on a réussi un truc avec facilité)
- _J'ai pas calculé_  (j'ai pas compris, pas fait attention) et sa variante : _Je l'ai pas calculé_ (je l'ai ignoré)
- _Lancer une vanne_ ou _se faire vanner
_- _Un mollard_ (un crachat) et _mollarder
_
Etc.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2010)

Y'avait les légos , les r18, les mobs et queue de rats, mais il y avait aussi ça: 









*Bloodi !*   :style:


----------



## Bombigolo (15 Janvier 2010)

Il y a eu ça , aussi , une vision d'horreur , les hordes rouges débarquant sur la France ,
les embouteillages de Rolls aux coffres chargés de lingots à la frontiere Suisse


----------



## macinside (15 Janvier 2010)

dans les années 80 on nous disait qu'une famille multiraciale a la mixité social ça pouvais marché






Depuis ils sont soient en taule, soit camés, soit mort ou gardien de parking


----------



## JPTK (15 Janvier 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> Bah elle était peut être véritablement grosse.



Effectivement 
Je m'en foutais moi à l'époque j'étais naïf et doux, l'inverse de maintenant :rateau:
Je me souviens qu'elle pouvait mettre ses seins limite sur ses épaules et ça, ça valait bien (fallait diront certains) un gicleur de 98 ! 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h23 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h21 ----------







J'ai les mêmes bagues ! 
Ceci dit il ferait facilement fantasmer pas mal de potes gay :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2010)

Les années du business des enfants-chanteurs (en France du moins) jusqu'à l'apogée au début des années 90 avec le bambin-chanteur Jordy. On a attendu ensuite le nourrisson-chanteur, annonciateur du ftus-chanteur, mais finalement ça s'est arrêté là.

Il semble que notre dernière décennie ne se soit pas commis là-dedans. Et tant mieux.

Un exemple parmi d'autres : Billy


[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Acm8EP0WfzA&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Acm8EP0WfzA&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## macinside (15 Janvier 2010)

coloquinte a dit:


> Les années du business des enfants-chanteurs (en France du moins) jusqu'à l'apogée au début des années 90 avec le bambin-chanteur Jordy. On a attendu ensuite le nourrisson-chanteur, annonciateur du ftus-chanteur, mais finalement ça s'est arrêté là.



ils ont essayer aussi nageur de combat dans la vologne


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2010)

macinside a dit:


> ils ont essayer aussi nageur de combat dans la vologne



Le fait divers le plus marquant de l'après-guerre en France. Et les blagues de mauvais goût genre "Eau de Vologne de Bernard Laroche".

Et l'affaire qui vient de connaître il y a peu un nouveau rebondissement avec les timbres des lettres du corbeau !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h37 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h32 ----------




Bombigolo a dit:


> Il y a eu ça , aussi , une vision d'horreur , les hordes rouges débarquant sur la France ,
> les embouteillages de Rolls aux coffres chargés de lingots à la frontiere Suisse



[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/B9PjBgWOkng&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/B9PjBgWOkng&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## macinside (15 Janvier 2010)

Dans les années 80 il y avait les béru, les ludwig,

[YOUTUBE]mMFVWgqfO9Q[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]jaWtwAxpeVM[/YOUTUBE]

Queen faisait un concert d'anthologie a Wembley

[YOUTUBE]4FNoIDgNE6o[/YOUTUBE]

et plein d'autre bon truc 

(il y a un sujet pour les musiques pourri au faite  )


----------



## PATOCHMAN (17 Janvier 2010)

macinside a dit:


> Dans les années 80 il y avait les béru, les ludwig,
> 
> 
> (il y a un sujet pour les musiques pourri au faite  )



Oui... Les années 80 ont malheureusement vu l'apparition des punks à chiens... :sick:


----------



## tirhum (17 Janvier 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Oui... Les années 80 ont malheureusement vu l'apparition des punks à chiens... :sick:


The man of Rennes ?!...


----------



## Sindanárië (17 Janvier 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Oui... Les années 80 ont malheureusement vu l'apparition des punks à chiens... :sick:



Pouvait pas être pire que la moche aux chèvres


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (18 Janvier 2010)

En fait les années 80, avec ce sujet, je me rend compte que c'était vraiment nul


----------



## Sindanárië (18 Janvier 2010)

Meuh nooon c'était pas nul..

T'as au moins les 80% des habitués du bar de plus de 40 ans qui étaient fan de ça... et je te parles pas des chauves 

[DM]x1hfmk_la-playmate-et-les-marchands-de-coc_fun[/DM]


----------



## WebOliver (18 Janvier 2010)

Purée ouais la "playmate du samedi", j'avais 10 ou 11 ans. :love:


----------



## Sindanárië (18 Janvier 2010)

WebOliver a dit:


> Purée ouais la "playmate du samedi", j'avais 10 ou 11 ans. :love:


ah ouais ? je t'aurais cru plus vieux... 


Amok m'avait pourtant dit que... ah la vieille bique il voulait se venger encore !!!


----------



## jro44 (18 Janvier 2010)

WebOliver a dit:


> Purée ouais la "playmate du samedi", j'avais 10 ou 11 ans. :love:



PAREIL !!! :love::love::love:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h15 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h12 ----------




Sindanárië a dit:


> Meuh nooon c'était pas nul..
> 
> T'as au moins les 80% des habitués du bar de plus de 40 ans qui étaient fan de ça... et je te parles pas chauves
> 
> ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Janvier 2010)

jro44 a dit:


> Purée ... 3,05 &#8364; le kilo de pommes ! Ils se faisaient pas chier la bande à COLARO



Toi, je ne sais pas, mais quand Web'O avait 10 ans, les zeuros, ça n'existait pas encore, c'était donc 3,05 F (français), ce qui correspond à 0,46 &#8364;


----------



## Sindanárië (18 Janvier 2010)

Qu'est-ce tu veux... c'est ça les jeunes... aucune culture


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Janvier 2010)

En fait, c'est pire que ça (je n'avais pas vu l'image avant de répondre), c'est 0,03 &#8364; le Kg, le prix indiqué sur la pancarte, c'est 20f d'avant 60 le Kg, des anciens francs, soit 0,20 F


----------



## Romuald (19 Janvier 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> En fait, c'est pire que ça (je n'avais pas vu l'image avant de répondre), c'est 0,03  le Kg, le prix indiqué sur la pancarte, c'est 20f d'avant 60 le Kg, des anciens francs, soit 0,20 F


Ouémébon, si tu veux aller au bout de ta logique, faudrait nous donner le prix en roros constants :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Janvier 2010)

Romuald a dit:


> Ouémébon, si tu veux aller au bout de ta logique, faudrait nous donner le prix en roros constants :rateau:




Eh ! Ho ! Si t'es là, c'est que t'as internet, hein ! T'as qu'à te Romuer le popotin et googleiser un bon coup pour le trouver toi même, hein ! Tu peux aussi aller faire un tour à la superette du coin, tu l'auras en direct au rayon "pommes", le prix en zorros constants !


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2010)

En tout cas la playmate qu'on voit ici serait très certainement qualifiée de "grosse" par les agences de mannequinat actuelles, ou par le néo-anorexique Karl Lagerfeld.


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Janvier 2010)

Les années 80, c'est aussi Edika :love:


----------



## Amok (19 Janvier 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> veste en jean javellisée avec les patch de Saxon, Trust et Judas Priest et sac US ou il fut très compliqué un peu plus tard de remplacer les noms des groupes sus nommés graffés au marqueur noir par The Cure, Cramps et Joy Divison



Dans mes bras ! :love: Il y avait aussi "Siouxie and the banshees", "Stiff Little fingers", Nina Hagen, etc... 



macinside a dit:


> Queen faisait un concert d'anthologie a Wembley
> 
> [YOUTUBE]4FNoIDgNE6o[/YOUTUBE]



Ahhhhh.... Quelle nuit, rivé à la TV... Le duo Mick jagger / Tina turner, Bowie, U2... Que du bon ! Et le coffret,  Acheté la semaine de sa sortie, il y a quelques années : Enorme... :love:

[YOUTUBE]eTLgiROX5f8[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Janvier 2010)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Meuh nooon c'était pas nul..
> 
> T'as au moins les 80% des habitués du bar de plus de 40 ans qui étaient fan de ça... et je te parles pas des chauves
> 
> [DM]x1hfmk_la-playmate-et-les-marchands-de-coc_fun[/DM]



Une des choses qu'on ne pourrait plus faire aujourd'hui tellement on est envahi par le politiquement correct et la bien-pensance.

Tiens, hier soir sur France 3 il y avait un documentaire sur Serge Gainsbourg avec plein d'images où on le voyait fumer. D'ici à ce que des ligues anti-tabac saisissent le CSA suite à la diffusion de ce documentaire, il n'y a qu'un pas.

Et je dis ça d'autant plus facilement que moi-même, je ne fume pas.


----------



## jro44 (19 Janvier 2010)

iDuck a dit:


> Une des choses qu'on ne pourrait plus faire aujourd'hui tellement on est envahi par le politiquement correct et la bien-pensance.
> 
> Tiens, hier soir sur France 3 il y avait un documentaire sur Serge Gainsbourg avec plein d'images où on le voyait fumer. D'ici à ce que des ligues anti-tabac saisissent le CSA suite à la diffusion de ce documentaire, il n'y a qu'un pas.
> 
> Et je dis ça d'autant plus facilement que moi-même, je ne fume pas.



Tout à fait d'accord avec toi. Et moi je ne fume plus 

Les années 80, c'est aussi le début de *CANAL +* (c'est plus). Et quand je revois ce qui passait sur cette chaîne à des heures de grande écoute, je me dis toujours que 20 à 25 ans plus tard, nous avons terriblement régressé ... Il suffit de voir les émissions à la c**, formatées, aseptisées qui passent le soir entre 19h00 et 22h30 ... Et quand on a des soit disant artistes qui "ouvrent leur gueule" comme on dit, le plus souvent c'est le plus souvent calculé et prévu à l'avance  Le Père *GAINSBOURG *, lui, le billet de 500 balles, il l'avait bruler en direct, à l'émission *7 sur 7*, celle qui drainait le plus de télespecteurs dasn ce créneau horaire :love::love::love::love: Je ne vois personne parmi les artiste faire un truc comme ça de nos jours ...
Le dernier village gaulois qui résisterait encore un peu, c'est le GROLAND ! Alors ... BANZAÏ !!!


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (19 Janvier 2010)

[DM]x2kh2l_i-want-to-fuck-her_fun[/DM]


----------



## jro44 (19 Janvier 2010)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5359655 a dit:
			
		

> [DM]x2kh2l_i-want-to-fuck-her_fun[/DM]



Dans mes bras !!!

Je me souviens l'avoir vu en direct. Ah ben oui, *Champs Elysée* le samedi c'était en famille et sacré


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (19 Janvier 2010)

Je suis toujours autant mort de rire, surtout la réaction de whitney et son expression faciale


----------



## jro44 (19 Janvier 2010)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5359655 a dit:
			
		

> [DM]x2kh2l_i-want-to-fuck-her_fun[/DM]



J'adore la réplique de DRUCKER : "_T'auras pas d'cigarettes !_" :love::love::love::love:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2010)

jro44 a dit:


> Le Père *GAINSBOURG *, lui, le billet de 500 balles, il l'avait bruler en direct, à l'émission *7 sur 7*, celle qui drainait le plus de télespecteurs dasn ce créneau horaire :love::love::love::love: Je ne vois personne parmi les artiste faire un truc comme ça de nos jours ...



Oui. Quel souvenir ! Même qu'il y avait eu un brouillage (suspect) de l'antenne pendant quelques minutes après ça. Le présentateur de ce 7/7, qui alternait une semaine sur deux avec la belle Anne Sinclair, était un type fallot, dont je n'ai plus jamais entendu parler après et qui dans le genre lèche-bottes du pouvoir valait déjà bien Pujadas et consorts...
Par contre, brûler un billet aujourd'hui, en ces temps d'argent-roi, tu n'y penses pas malheureux !
Le seul artiste dérangeant de nos jours c'est bien... euuuuuhhhh.... Doc Gynéco ??? Non ??? :rateau:


----------



## Amok (19 Janvier 2010)

Gainsbourg : "I'm not drunk ! I'm not drunk today !!!!"   

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h35 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h26 ----------

Droit de réponse, la classe ! :love:

[YOUTUBE]09vEpRsvAhA[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (19 Janvier 2010)

Mais c'est papy gK !!!   







Il nous avait caché son passage à la TV (son heure de gloire)


----------



## julrou 15 (19 Janvier 2010)

Mouaaaaaahahahahahahahahh il avait quand même grave la classe Cavanna, avec sa moustache ! :love: :love: :love:

Et Choron qui lance "ça ne veut plus rien dire, lycéens. Ce sont des merdeux, des trous du cul"...     Je suis mdr...    "Ce sont des petits ânes qu'on nourrit, qu'ils ferment leur gueule !"...    

Et Siné "je ne suis pas pour la liberté d'esprit, Minus"... Mouaaaaaaahahahahah...   


---
Et les vieux choqués à la fin : bande de cons !...


----------



## Amok (19 Janvier 2010)

Vous noterez Polac qui présente l'émission la pipe au bec...  Aujourd'hui on efface celle de Jacques tati sur les affiches...

Je me souviens lorsque Jean-Marie L.P. avait traité Polac de "hyène puante" : le samedi suivant, celui-ci avait présenté une émission d'anthologie qui commençait par la présentation du dernier bouquin du président du FN, la main protégée par un gant de vaisselle pour ne pas se salir. Je ne vous raconte même pas, aujourd'hui, ce qu'il adviendrait du présentateur se permettant ce genre de mise en bouche pour une émission qui débute...


----------



## WebOliver (19 Janvier 2010)

Amok a dit:


> Je me souviens lorsque Jean-Marie L.P. avait traité Polac de "hyène puante" : le samedi suivant, celui-ci avait présenté une émission d'anthologie qui commençait par la présentation du dernier bouquin du président du FN, la main protégée par un gant de vaisselle pour ne pas se salir. Je ne vous raconte même pas, aujourd'hui, ce qu'il adviendrait du présentateur se permettant ce genre de mise en bouche pour une émission qui débute...



En 1994, par exemple: Paul Amar «sorti» du journal de France 2 après avoir ouvert le débat opposant Le Pen à Tapie en leur offrant à chacun des gants de boxe...


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Janvier 2010)

[YOUTUBE]bou4vHIKMOg[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Amok (19 Janvier 2010)

WebOliver a dit:


> En 1994, par exemple: Paul Amar «sorti» du journal de France 2 après avoir ouvert le débat opposant Le Pen à Tapie en leur offrant à chacun des gants de boxe...



Il faut dire que certains y allaient fort, dès 79.


----------



## jpmiss (19 Janvier 2010)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Et Siné "je ne suis pas pour la liberté d'esprit, Minus"...


C'est pas Minus mais Minute petit con de d'jeune inculte 

Si non y'avait ça aussi:

[YOUTUBE]jSgThceZ5gY[/YOUTUBE]

Et ça:

[YOUTUBE]3JSMXtk32RA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## WebOliver (19 Janvier 2010)

Amok a dit:


> Il faut dire que certains y allaient fort, dès 79.



Point Godwin atteint en 2 minutes.


----------



## Amok (19 Janvier 2010)

Et ca, ca passerait aujourd'hui ? 

[YOUTUBE]NiFZvsiQMEk[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## jpmiss (19 Janvier 2010)

A propos de Desproges et Edern Hallier:

[YOUTUBE]OkBXDztW6Rc[/YOUTUBE]

Bon c'était avant les années 80 mais on s'en fout en fait


----------



## julrou 15 (19 Janvier 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> C'est pas Minus mais Minute petit con de d'jeune inculte



Ben tend l'oreille, et tu remarqueras que Siné traite le journaliste de _Minute_ de *Minus*...  :rateau:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Janvier 2010)

Amok a dit:


> Et ca, ca passerait aujourd'hui ?
> 
> [YOUTUBE]NiFZvsiQMEk[/YOUTUBE]​



Pas plus que ça :

[YOUTUBE]HCHbk0Fjq50[/YOUTUBE]


Mais c'est ce que j'expliquai précédemment. Aujourd'hui c'est le règne de la bien-pensance et du politiquement correct.

Donc on ne peut plus rire de la religion, des handicapés,... on ne peut plus montrer des gens qui fument (cf. Tati), etc.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h06 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h05 ----------




jpmiss a dit:


> Si non y'avait ça aussi:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]jSgThceZ5gY[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...



L'un comme l'autre, j'adore. :love:


----------



## rabisse (19 Janvier 2010)

1985 Lycée section A3, des crêtes, des poireaux, des corbeaux partout.
 Moi gentiment tagueur peroxydé blanc... La tête de mon père.
La possibilité d'une contre-culture, nous l'avons eu, oui, mais dans notre c.. 

[YOUTUBE]BahTyauKMHI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## WebOliver (19 Janvier 2010)

[YOUTUBE]ACICATk5O0g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## jro44 (20 Janvier 2010)

Amok a dit:


> Gainsbourg : "I'm not drunk ! I'm not drunk today !!!!"
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h35 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h26 ----------
> 
> ...



Et qui appreçoit-on à côté de SINE ? ... Le Père GAINSBOURG, ancore lui :love::love::love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Janvier 2010)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Mouaaaaaahahahahahahahahh il avait quand même grave la classe Cavanna, avec sa moustache ! :love: :love: :love:
> 
> Et Choron qui lance "ça ne veut plus rien dire, lycéens. Ce sont des merdeux, des trous du cul"...     Je suis mdr...    "Ce sont des petits ânes qu'on nourrit, qu'ils ferment leur gueule !"...




Ce qui nous prouve au moins une chose : tu n'as pas bien écouté, il parle de toi!!!


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2010)

non....


----------



## jpmiss (20 Janvier 2010)

Les années 80 c'est aussi ça:


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (20 Janvier 2010)

Mais surtout çà


----------



## julrou 15 (20 Janvier 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Ce qui nous prouve au moins une chose : tu n'as pas bien écouté, il parle de toi!!!



Ah non, il ne parle plus de moi depuis quelques années...


----------



## jro44 (20 Janvier 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> Les années 80 c'est aussi ça:



RESPECT !!!
Quand je l'ai vu au cinoche avec des potes, en *85*, j'avais 13 ans ... Et à la fin du film, quand ROCKY a fini par "_mettre la misère_" (pour parler comme les jeunes 13 ans de maintenant ) à Ivan DRAGO, on était tous debout dans le cinéma, la main sur le coeur à écouter l'hymne américain et la larme à l'oeil :love::love::love:

Les agents recruteurs de l'armée US auraient pû passer à ce moment là : on aurait tous signé pour les aider à combattre le communisme incarné par l'infâme Ivan 

C'est sûr que là je suis d'accord avec *CHORON* (voir au dessus) : à 13 ans on est parfois vraiment très con :love:


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (20 Janvier 2010)

J'espère surtout que t'as chialé quand Rocky passe son message d'amour et de paix aux spectateurs, forcément tous des soldats de l'armée rouges. Un magnifique moment pathétique.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2010)

C'est marrant de voir l'évolution de Rambo. Le premier est celui du post-vietnam, pas un chef-d'uvre certes, mais quand même un film qui parle du rejet des vétérans, des défaits, par la société américaine.

Rambo 2 pas vu. Rambo 3 c'est celui de la relance de la guerre froide. Les années Reagan. L'Amérique qui combat le Mal.


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Janvier 2010)

coloquinte a dit:


> Rambo 2 pas vu.



Rambo 2, c'était "à la rescousse des prisonniers américains que les méchants viets n'avaient pas libérés à la fin de la guerre", thème qui fut aussi repris à plusieurs reprises par Chuck Norris à la même époque (la série des "missing in action") !


----------



## jpmiss (20 Janvier 2010)

Les années 80 c'est aussi la mort de la Princesse Grace de Monaco.
Pour la majorité d'entre vous ce n'est qu'un vague souvenir car, je vous l'accorde, on s'en fout. Mais moi je me souviens de m'être farci je ne sais plus combien de minutes de silence au lycée vu que j'aillais au lycée à Monaco. Avec un de mes potes on avait décidé de gratter de la terre pour avoir les ongles en deuil histoire de donner le change 

Et puis après y'a eu ça:

[YOUTUBE]HrJ1Ldwz62M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2010)

Que fait Rocky dans la jungle ?

Il bat l'boa. 

:rateau:

J'ai vu une affiche de film ce matin "Lebanon" : ça m'a rappelé que les années 80 ce furent aussi les années Liban et des mots et noms qui me restent encore : Finul, druzes, Wallid Jumblat, Amin Djemayel... Les otages aussi. Présentation à chaque début du 20 heures (de la 2 ?) des otages français (Kauffman, Carton, Fontaine), nombre de jours de captivité, et leitmotiv _"Les otages français au Liban n'ont toujours pas été libérés"_. Jusqu'en 1988.


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (20 Janvier 2010)

coloquinte a dit:


> Que fait Rocky dans la jungle ?



Pour info Rocky c'est le boxeur et Rambo c'est le soldat dans la jungle.


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Janvier 2010)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5361081 a dit:
			
		

> Pour info Rocky c'est le boxeur et Rambo c'est le soldat dans la jungle.



Bof, si tu avais découpé ta citation comme il faut, tu aurais pu comprendre l'humour de son post ! 



coloquinte a dit:


> Que fait Rocky dans la jungle ?
> 
> Il bat l'boa.



Avec Rambo, ça le fait nettement moins, faire son jeu de mot avec Rocky, ça le rend beau !


----------



## jpmiss (20 Janvier 2010)

Ah ouais c'est vrai, les années 80 c'était aussi Jean Roucas et Bernard Mabille... :sleep:


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (20 Janvier 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> tu aurais pu comprendre l'humour de son post !



le quoi ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Janvier 2010)

Dans le registre comique il y a eu le mariage de Coluche et Thierry Le Luron.

[YOUTUBE]eMTWU22ZJFU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## jpmiss (20 Janvier 2010)

[DM]x82m7w_obectif-nul-5_fun[/DM]


----------



## shogun HD (20 Janvier 2010)

merci jpmiss pour la piqure de rappel 


[YOUTUBE]fTiJLD_2blw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## DarkMoineau (20 Janvier 2010)

Ah les Nuls  

Que c'était Nul! 

J'adore.


----------



## jro44 (21 Janvier 2010)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5360993 a dit:
			
		

> J'espère surtout que t'as chialé quand Rocky passe son message d'amour et de paix aux spectateurs, forcément tous des soldats de l'armée rouges. Un magnifique moment pathétique.



Cela va s'en dire :love::love::love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Janvier 2010)

Les années 80, l'année 1980, pour être précis, c'est aussi un événement passé pratiquement inaperçu au niveau mondial, même à l'époque, et pourtant assez symbolique, je trouve : En effet, c'est le 5 juillet 1980 que l'esclavage a été officiellement aboli dans le dernier pays au monde qui le pratiquait* : la Mauritanie !


(*) Le pratiquait légalement, s'entend.


----------



## shogun HD (21 Janvier 2010)

les 80's c'est aussi le rubiks

j'en ai passé des heures


----------



## Gronounours (21 Janvier 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Les années 80, l'année 1980, pour être précis, c'est aussi un événement passé pratiquement inaperçu au niveau mondial, même à l'époque, et pourtant assez symbolique, je trouve : En effet, c'est le 5 juillet 1980 que l'esclavage a été officiellement aboli dans le dernier pays au monde qui le pratiquait* : la Mauritanie !
> 
> 
> (*) Le pratiquait légalement, s'entend.




C'est aussi le 10 Octobre 1981, ou la France abolie enfin la peine de mort.


----------



## Bombigolo (21 Janvier 2010)

shogun HD a dit:


> les 80's c'est aussi le rubiks
> 
> j'en ai passé des heures




Il me semble que c'etait plutot dans les 70's ?!

Ou alors , c'est que j'ai mis vraiment longtemps à , enfin , finir cette salo...ie !


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Janvier 2010)

Bombigolo a dit:


> Il me semble que c'etait plutot dans les 70's ?!



Je confirme, c'était bien dans les 70's, j'ai même eu en 1979, la version à quatre éléments par arête !


----------



## shogun HD (21 Janvier 2010)

Bombigolo a dit:


> Il me semble que c'etait plutot dans les 70's ?!
> 
> Ou alors , c'est que j'ai mis vraiment longtemps à , enfin , finir cette salo...ie !


 

c'est vrai pour le début en 1974 mais le gros boum c'est les 80'S

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h40 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h37 ----------



Pascal 77 a dit:


> Je confirme, c'était bien dans les 70's, j'ai même eu en 1979, la version à quatre éléments par arête !


 

la version quatre arrêtes est arrivé plus tard mais fin 80's 


mais à la radio on pouvait entendre ceci:
[YOUTUBE]TESU8nRBbiw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Janvier 2010)

shogun HD a dit:


> la version  quatre arrêtes est arrivé plus tard mais fin 80's



Non non ! c'est la version à cinq éléments par arête qui est arrivée à ce moment, ma s&#339;ur m'a offert la version à 4 éléments/arêtes pour mon 26ème anniversaire, le 1er mars 1979, et à la fin des 80's, mon fils aîné avait fini de le désosser depuis un moment !




A noter que si je finissais le cube original en deux/trois minutes, je n'ai jamais réussi à finir celui à 4 éléments :rose:


----------



## shogun HD (21 Janvier 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Non non ! c'est la version à cinq éléments par arête qui est arrivée à ce moment, ma sur m'a offert la version à 4 éléments/arêtes pour mon 26ème anniversaire, le 1er mars 1979, et à la fin des 80's, mon fils aîné avait fini de le désosser depuis un moment !
> 
> 
> ​


 


t'avais un sacrée longueur d'avance veinard


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Janvier 2010)

shogun HD a dit:


> t'avais un sacrée longueur d'avance veinard



J'ai surtout un repère facile à retenir : les 70's j'étais célibataire, et les 80's, j'étais marié, et j'ai eu mes deux cubes étant célibataire (j'ai arrêté de fréquenter les boutiques "Descartes" et d'avoir des jouets quand j'ai connu ma femme ).


----------



## shogun HD (21 Janvier 2010)

fin 80 une bonne pub qui me faisait bien rigolé

[YOUTUBE]ei9aGPGBpTM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## l'écrieur (21 Janvier 2010)

shogun HD a dit:


> mais à la radio on pouvait entendre ceci:




Et à la télé, on pouvait voir des choses qui sont toujours d'actualité vingt ans plus tard :


[YOUTUBE]Db5wX0ogg-I[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]Wz-Fe5bGeoo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2010)

Quelqu'un peut-il me donner le titre d'une émission de télé, que je vais décrire ci-après, de la fin des années 80 et qui était un genre de "télé-crochet" ? 

- Les candidats étaient principalement de deux catégories : musique de variété ou humour (sketchs, imitateurs...). Comment se présentaient-ils à l'émission, je n'en sais rien.
- C'était en public et celui-ci décidait si le candidat était retenu ou non.
- Il y avait un plateau mobile qui descendait ou montait selon l'avis du public. Je crois me souvenir que les spectateurs exprimaient leur avis avec des petites lampes qu'ils inclinaient vers le haut ou vers le bas. Je ne sais pas trop comment étaient calculé l'avis majoritaire. Je crois que ça fonctionnait au "gueulomètre" surtout...
- Bien sûr si le plateau s'enfonçait c'était fini du candidat. Il y eu quelques cas d'avis neutre. Le plateau restait à niveau.
- L'animateur était sympa et dynamique mais je n'ai pas l'impression qu'il ait poursuivi cette carrière par la suite (cela dit je suis pas un expert en télé).
- L'émission a duré un an (?) et c'était sur TF1 (?).
- Pas grand-chose n'en est sorti si ce n'est un single qui a duré 15 jours d'un groupe dénommé "Ivanov".

Si quelqu'un se souvient plus en détail...


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (21 Janvier 2010)

Utilise le fonction annuelle.


----------



## jro44 (21 Janvier 2010)

shogun HD a dit:


> fin 80 une bonne pub qui me faisait bien rigolé
> 
> [YOUTUBE]ei9aGPGBpTM[/YOUTUBE]



On dirait _Michelle LAROQUE_ la femme du concessionnaire ... Non ?


----------



## shogun HD (21 Janvier 2010)

jro44 a dit:


> On dirait _Michelle LAROQUE_ la femme du concessionnaire ... Non ?


 

oui c'est elle

une autre pub.........
[YOUTUBE]wRSF5zayu-g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## jro44 (21 Janvier 2010)

coloquinte a dit:


> Quelqu'un peut-il me donner le titre d'une émission de télé, que je vais décrire ci-après, de la fin des années 80 et qui était un genre de "télé-crochet" ?
> 
> - Les candidats étaient principalement de deux catégories : musique de variété ou humour (sketchs, imitateurs...). Comment se présentaient-ils à l'émission, je n'en sais rien.
> - C'était en public et celui-ci décidait si le candidat était retenu ou non.
> ...



Si le seul résultat de cette émission c'est ce qui suit ... alors effectivement il valait mieux qu'elle s'arrête :love::love::love:

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/QFE7Nt6H7Fs&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/QFE7Nt6H7Fs&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

Mais en dans les années 80 il y avait aussi ça !!!

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/eiuHdUkuRi0&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/eiuHdUkuRi0&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

Et puis aussi ça !!!_* Attention ce soiiiiir ... sur la piste du Macumba ...ba ... ba ... Samantha FOOOOOOXXX !*_ :rateau::rateau:

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/MiuimDNlyuQ&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/MiuimDNlyuQ&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

A l'époque, les filles ne voulaient pas juste "kiffer la vibe", elle voulait "_have a good time_" avec les _*BOYS*_ ou encore "_want to feel their body_" après qu'on leur ai toucher le body :love::love::love:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h56 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h38 ----------

... , il n'y avait pas que de de la daube :king:

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/V5ZEzWwKJnY&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/V5ZEzWwKJnY&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

Le premier clip en image de synthèse que j'ai vu ... j'étais en 4ème ... on était tous sur le cul au collège


----------



## Amok (21 Janvier 2010)

jro44 a dit:


> Le premier clip en image de synthèse que j'ai vu ... j'étais en 4ème ... on était tous sur le cul au collège



Moi aussi je suis sur le cul devant cet écran blanc....


----------



## jro44 (21 Janvier 2010)

Amok a dit:


> Moi aussi je suis sur le cul devant cet écran blanc....



Fausse manip :rose:
C'est corrigé


----------



## rabisse (21 Janvier 2010)

Cela aussi ça nous a laissé sur le cul dans les années 80

[YOUTUBE]nwBbMXYDsXw[/YOUTUBE] 

[YOUTUBE]WpmILPAcRQo[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]FeZ5R3C5bzs[/YOUTUBE]

Ciné obligatoire pour ceux qui voulaient sortir avec les "gonzes" qui l'avaient déjà vu trois ou quatre fois.
ça emballer sec et ça dépiauter méchant dans le noir...
Ouateufilinegeuh


----------



## WebOliver (21 Janvier 2010)

[DM]xaqd60[/DM]

[YOUTUBE]aB85S-3gYpE[/YOUTUBE]

[dm]x4cb60[/dm]

Y a pas à dire, on savait se saper...


----------



## shogun HD (21 Janvier 2010)

ahhhh2222222222
[YOUTUBE]PORbIGZpqdo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## macinside (21 Janvier 2010)

j'aime bien la mention "retro droit en option "


----------



## shogun HD (22 Janvier 2010)

[YOUTUBE]rS8g8upA_qo[/YOUTUBE]


[YOUTUBE]GHTgQyHGObM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## macinside (22 Janvier 2010)

shogun HD a dit:


> [YOUTUBE]GHTgQyHGObM[/YOUTUBE]



la pub est des années 80 mais la kodachrome date des années 30  mais en 2010 c'est la deadline pour faire développé ses kodachrome


----------



## shogun HD (22 Janvier 2010)

macinside a dit:


> la pub est des années 80 mais la kodachrome date des années 30  mais en 2010 c'est la deadline pour faire développé ses kodachrome


 

tu fais bien de le rappeler je vais offrir un apn à mes parents


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Janvier 2010)

shogun HD a dit:


> ahhhh2222222222
> [YOUTUBE]PORbIGZpqdo[/YOUTUBE]



Pour la petite histoire, sur la prise gardée pour la pub, le pilote est passé tellement près de la 205 qu'il a pété l'antenne radio...


----------



## shogun HD (22 Janvier 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Pour la petite histoire, sur la prise gardée pour la pub, le pilote est passé tellement près de la 205 qu'il a pété l'antenne radio...


 


je me demande si l'avion ne touche pas le toit un moment


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Janvier 2010)

shogun HD a dit:


> je me demande si l'avion ne touche pas le toit un moment


Non, juste l'antenne.
Je tiens l'info du Directeur Photo avec qui j'ai bossé quelques années plus tard.


----------



## Gronounours (22 Janvier 2010)

Comme quoi, faire une pub pour la 205 amène inévitablement à faire des sitcoms


----------



## gKatarn (22 Janvier 2010)

C'est triste les fins de carrière de djeuns premiers prometteurs


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (22 Janvier 2010)

gKatarn a dit:


> C'est triste les fins de carrière de djeuns premiers prometteurs



Et tu sais de quoi tu parles toi qui as désormais un pied dans la tombe


----------



## gKatarn (22 Janvier 2010)

Tu me rassures : j'avais peur d'y avoir les 2


----------



## Gronounours (22 Janvier 2010)

Par contre tu embaumes la pièce, et c'est pas à l'eau de rose


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Janvier 2010)

gKatarn a dit:


> Tu me rassures : j'avais peur d'y avoir les 2



Un pied et une béquille, c'est déjà pas mal


----------



## julrou 15 (22 Janvier 2010)

Ce que j'aime, dans cette pub, c'est la fin. Les options, ça n'était pas encore les airbags, la direction assistée, l'ABS ou le régulateur de vitesse. Non, là c'était le rétroviseur droit.   :love:


----------



## Gronounours (22 Janvier 2010)

macinside a dit:


> j'aime bien la mention "retro droit en option "



Voila voila.


----------



## julrou 15 (22 Janvier 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> Voila voila.



Ah, j'avais pas vu. Bah ça n'empêche pas que moi aussi j'aime bien.


----------



## NED (22 Janvier 2010)

shogun HD a dit:


> je me demande si l'avion ne touche pas le toit un moment


Ouais j'ai cru aussi, y'a même un "boum" dans la nade sonore...lol


----------



## shogun HD (24 Janvier 2010)

bien que l'invention soit plus ancienne les années 80 c'est aussi ceci:


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Janvier 2010)

shogun HD a dit:


> bien que l'invention soit plus ancienne les années 80 c'est aussi ceci:



Faut faire une recherche, avant de poster !


----------



## macinside (24 Janvier 2010)

shogun HD a dit:


> bien que l'invention soit plus ancienne les années 80 c'est aussi ceci:



l'un des mensonges des années 80 (il devait remplacer le vinyl, en 2010 le vinyl est toujours la , autre mensonge des années 80 : le nuage de tchernobyl


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Janvier 2010)

macinside a dit:


> l'un des mensonges des années 80 (il devait remplacer le vinyl, en 2010 le vinyl est toujours la



Toujours là, toujours là  De façon assez anecdotique quand même, hein !


----------



## shogun HD (24 Janvier 2010)

macinside a dit:


> l'un des mensonges des années 80 (il devait remplacer le vinyl, en 2010 le vinyl est toujours la , autre mensonge des années 80 : le nuage de tchernobyl


 

ouaip  même qui disait qui connaissait les frontières à ne pas franchir

ci joint le voyage du nuage


----------



## Sindanárië (24 Janvier 2010)

macinside a dit:


> autre mensonge des années 80 : le nuage de tchernobyl



Ne soit pas aigre Mackie, car sans tchernobyl on n'aurait jamais pu te connaître


----------



## NED (25 Janvier 2010)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Ne soit pas aigre Mackie, car sans tchernobyl on n'aurait jamais pu te connaître



Ni Bobby surtout !


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Janvier 2010)

NED a dit:


> Ni Bobby surtout !



Ah non, Bobby, c'est depuis qu'il a passé ses vacances à Alamogordo (Nouveau Mexique) en juillet 1945, lui !


----------



## Le docteur (25 Janvier 2010)

Ben sur la vidéo le Nord-Est s'est pris un bon coup d'orange foncé (et chacun sait que l'orange, ça fait mal)...


----------



## shogun HD (6 Février 2010)

il y avait cette émission......................... 


[YOUTUBE]MG4-TAj2mLk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## jro44 (7 Février 2010)

shogun HD a dit:


> il y avait cette émission.........................
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE]MG4-TAj2mLk[/YOUTUBE]



C'est vrai !!! Je me souviens au collège, tout le monde tentait les trucs vu la veille avec SIDNEY sur cette émission  Toute une époque ...


----------



## shogun HD (8 Février 2010)

ah le samedi soir sur antenne 2

[YOUTUBE]hsnb_6ihUl8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## jro44 (8 Février 2010)

Perso, je trouve que sur la vidéo ci-dessus, quand on voit *SIDNEY*, on a l'impression de voir *Roi HEENOK*, le _Jean-Claude Van Damme du RAP_   Avec son look et sa façon de balancer des phrases en anglais à tout va "_It's all right ?_" "_Let's go !_" c'est tout à fait ça ...

En gros, le *Roi HEENOCK* doit intégralement sa "_merveilleuse carrière_" à *SIDNEY *! Ca y est : justice est enfin rendu 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h53 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h50 ----------

Petite précision pour ceux qui ne connaitraient pas, voici une petite description succinte issue de WikiPédia  :

*Roi Heenok*
Nom Heenok Beauséjour[1]
Naissance 31 octobre 1974
  Pays d&#8217;origine 

 Haïti
Profession(s) Rappeur   ; Site Web roiheenok.com/​ 
En gros, HAÏTI, ils ont déjà les cyclones et les tremblements de terre ... En plus de ça, ils ont *Roi HEENOK* ... Il y a des pays et des populations qui ne sont pas vernies


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (8 Février 2010)

Qu'est-ce qu'il raconte le martin, le Roi vient de rive sud du Queens avec tous ses negros. Tu pèses rien sur la balance. T'entends ?    

et pour mes fanatiques pour ceux là qui veulent qui auraient oublié le Roi de l'hydroponique qui roule en berline de luxe (parce qu'il est en zonz maintenant)...    

[youtube]7q5TkmzFRqQ[/youtube]


----------



## jro44 (8 Février 2010)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5384348 a dit:
			
		

> Qu'est-ce qu'il raconte le martin, le Roi vient de rive sud du Queens avec tous ses negros. Tu pèses rien sur la balance. T'entends ?
> 
> et pour mes fanatiques pour ceux là qui veulent qui auraient oublié le Roi de l'hydroponique qui roule en berline de luxe (parce qu'il est en zonz maintenant)...



Ouais mais ça ... c'est ta _*street life*_ ! T'entends p'tit _p**é_ ! Alors _calotte sur ta bouche ! _

Aaaaaaaaaah, ça fait du bien de disserter avec un connaisseur du *Roi *:love::love::love:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2010)

Une série-télé sociale, du début des années 80, sans doute liée à l'arrivée de la gôche au pouvoir : PAUSE-CAFÉ. Avec Véronique JANNOT. Il paraît que ça a suscité des vocations au métier d'assistante sociale.






Après ça s'est dégradé pour la miss. Elle a fait de la pub pour du jambon industriel :







​


----------



## Gronounours (11 Février 2010)

C'est de là que vient le fait que les assistantes sociales sont des jambons ?


----------



## Romuald (11 Février 2010)

Plains-toi, elle aurait pu faire la promo du boudin en cageot...


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Février 2010)

Romuald a dit:


> Plains-toi, elle aurait pu faire la promo du boudin en cageot...



Doit on comprendre par là que tu considère que les cageots sont tous des boudins ?


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (11 Février 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Doit on comprendre par là que tu considère que les cageots sont tous des boudins ?



Non c'est l'inverse.


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Février 2010)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5387591 a dit:
			
		

> Non c'est l'inverse.



C'est pas une raison pour hausser le thon !


----------



## macinside (11 Février 2010)

coloquinte a dit:


> Une série-télé sociale, du début des années 80, sans doute liée à l'arrivée de la gôche au pouvoir : PAUSE-CAFÉ. Avec Véronique JANNOT. Il paraît que ça a suscité des vocations au métier d'assistante sociale.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



même qu'un mec qui a jouer dedans a jouer dans Premier Baiser après


----------



## jro44 (11 Février 2010)

macinside a dit:


> même qu'un mec qui a jouer dedans a jouer dans Premier Baiser après



Et il me semble qu'il y a aussi *Marc LAVOINE* qui avait un rôle d'élève dedans? J'ai ce souvenir, car je regardais le feuilleton ... Quelqu'un peut confirmer ou infirmer ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Février 2010)

jro44 a dit:


> Et il me semble qu'il y a aussi *Marc LAVOINE* qui avait un rôle d'élève dedans? J'ai ce souvenir, car je regardais le feuilleton ... Quelqu'un peut confirmer ou infirmer ?



Je confirme.


Dans les séries françaises "de qualité" il y avait aussi Marie-Pervenche.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Février 2010)

Marie-Pervenche... !!! Une vision plutôt sympathique de la maréchaussée.

Aujourd'hui ce serait plutôt :






Un film de 1981 d'ailleurs...
Et une garde-à-vue somme toute assez "soft" en comparaison des pratiques actuelles... ​


----------



## macinside (11 Février 2010)

En plus putain de film


----------



## Anonyme (11 Février 2010)

macinside a dit:


> En plus putain de film



Inspiré d'une affaire qui a défrayé la chronique dans les années 70 : l'affaire de Bruay-en-Artois.
A un tel point que la commune a changé de nom suite à ça pour devenir Bruay-la-Buissière.


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (11 Février 2010)

Et je ne suis pas convaincu du fait que les officiers de police actuels aient le même vocabulaire et phrasé qu'Audiard.


----------



## jro44 (11 Février 2010)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5387669 a dit:
			
		

> Et je ne suis pas convaincu du fait que les officiers de police actuels aient le même vocabulaire et phrasé qu'Audiard.



C'est sûr que le langage a dû évoluer. Maintenant ça devrait être :
"_Alors comme tu la kiffais trop grave la meuf ... que t'en étais trop love ... toi tu lui maraves la teté et ensuite tu lui kill sa race. mais t'est un caillera mon keum !!!_"

C'ets vrai qu'on est loin d'AUDIARD


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Février 2010)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5387669 a dit:
			
		

> Et je ne suis pas convaincu du fait que les officiers de police actuels aient le même vocabulaire et phrasé qu'Audiard.





jro44 a dit:


> C'est sûr que le langage a dû évoluer. Maintenant ça devrait être :
> "_Alors comme tu la kiffais trop grave la meuf ... que t'en étais trop love ... toi tu lui maraves la teté et ensuite tu lui kill sa race. mais t'est un caillera mon keum !!!_"
> 
> C'ets vrai qu'on est loin d'AUDIARD



Cela dit, s'ils gardaient le style "Audiard", les interrogatoires seraient folklos, les interrogés d'aujourd'hui, dans les commissariats de banlieue, ils entraveraient que dalle aux questions !


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (11 Février 2010)

Bah au lieu de dire :

"Si tu continue dans cette voie tu va finir en garde à vue."

on peut très bien imaginer ce genre de discours :

"Écoute, on t'connaît pas, mais laisse nous t'dire que tu t'prépares des nuits blanches... des migraines... des "nervous breakdown", comme on dit de nos jours."


----------



## Anonyme (11 Février 2010)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5387703 a dit:
			
		

> Bah au lieu de dire :
> 
> "Si tu continue dans cette voie tu va finir en garde à vue."



Non ça c'est dépassé. On te met d'abord  en garde à vue et ensuite on te demande ce que tu as fait. 

Enfin, tout ça nous éloigne des années 80. Ce que l'on peut constater par cet intermède c'est que "l'esprit sécuritaire" a gagné du terrain depuis ces 20 dernières années dans notre beau pays.


----------



## jro44 (11 Février 2010)

Bon sinon, c'est vrai que les année 80, c'est la période faste du cinéma français 

Voir la pièce jointe 24011


----------



## Anonyme (11 Février 2010)

Jamais vu le film mais je me souviens d'avoir été "ému" par l'affiche !

(1985 - Péril en la demeure)




​


----------



## macinside (11 Février 2010)

[QUOTE='[Vezøul]
on peut très bien imaginer ce genre de discours :

"Écoute, on t'connaît pas, mais laisse nous t'dire que tu t'prépares des nuits blanches... des migraines... des "nervous breakdown", comme on dit de nos jours."

  [/QUOTE]

ça aurai une autre gueule la police


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (11 Février 2010)

macinside a dit:


> ça aurai une autre gueule la police



Bah simplement la gueule de Jean Lefebvre, bah celle de gendarme en fait...


----------



## Fab'Fab (12 Février 2010)

macinside a dit:


> même qu'un mec qui a jouer dedans a jouer dans Premier Baiser après



Ah bon ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Février 2010)

macinside a dit:


> même qu'un mec qui a jouer dedans a jouer dans Premier Baiser après





Fab'Fab a dit:


> Ah bon ?



Ouais ! Même que le mec en question, il aurait préféré avoir le rôle du mec de l'affiche de "Péril en la demeure", mais qu'ils ont pas voulus, du coup il a été le premier baisé* ! 

(*) Il ne s'en est jamais remis complètement, d'ailleurs, et depuis, il a mal tourné, il serait devenu modo sur je ne sais quel forum subversif &#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (12 Février 2010)

Autre "émoi" des années 80 : l'affiche de "La femme publique". Encore un film que j'ai jamais vu ! Mais tellement entendu parler... 

Je me souviens du faux-scandale tissé autour de Valérie Kaprisky, l'actrice qui s'y dénude. Cela lui a fait une belle pub à l'époque. Trop peut-être. Dur de rebondir après ça.

Déjà la récupération par le monde du fric de la libération sexuelle de la décennie précédente : provocation érotique savamment orchestrée, aux fins de faire mousser le film et de doper les entrées. C'est assez représentatif des années 80.




​


----------



## jro44 (12 Février 2010)

coloquinte a dit:


> Autre "émoi" des années 80 : l'affiche de "La femme publique". Encore un film que j'ai jamais vu ! Mais tellement entendu parler...
> 
> Je me souviens du faux-scandale tissé autour de Valérie Kaprisky, l'actrice qui s'y dénude. Cela lui a fait une belle pub à l'époque. Trop peut-être. Dur de rebondir après ça.
> 
> Déjà la récupération par le monde du fric de la libération sexuelle de la décennie précédente : provocation érotique savamment orchestrée, aux fins de faire mousser le film et de doper les entrées. C'est assez représentatif des années 80.



Ce film a d'ailleurs valu à Valérie KAPRISKY de ne figurer que dans des rôle "dénudé" ou "sexy" à l'époque, comme les deux ci-dessous.

Voir la pièce jointe 24028


Voir la pièce jointe 24029


----------



## macinside (13 Février 2010)

en 1980 ABBA chantais pour gkatarn 

[YOUTUBE]BshxCIjNEjY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## gKatarn (13 Février 2010)

Quelle daube ce titre


----------



## shogun HD (13 Février 2010)

un quartier que j'ai connu plus tard qui a servi au tournage des ripoux en1990.......métro la chapelle j'ai un pote de promo qui passe dans le film


----------



## Bombigolo (14 Février 2010)

Un bon petit film , devenu "culte" par la presence de Coluche , faut voir dans le contexte de l'époque 

Sinon , il avait lancé la formidable carrière d'Anconina


----------



## Anonyme (14 Février 2010)

Bombigolo a dit:


> Sinon , il avait lancé la formidable carrière d'Anconina



C'est du second degré?


----------



## Romuald (14 Février 2010)

pithiviers a dit:


> C'est du second degré?


Pas forcément, puisqu'etymologiquement, formidable veut dire 'qui fait peur' :rateau:


----------



## Sindanárië (14 Février 2010)

Mais il était pas mort lui ? Il jouait dans quoi ?


----------



## Bombigolo (15 Février 2010)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Il jouait dans quoi ?



Dans Tchao Pantin , je crois 

Apres , il a eu d'autres roles dans  euuuhh , sais plus , surement des films qui ont marqués les esprits :rateau:


----------



## Sindanárië (16 Février 2010)

Bombigolo a dit:


> Dans Tchao Pantin , je crois
> 
> Apres , il a eu d'autres roles dans  euuuhh , sais plus , surement des films qui ont marqués les esprits :rateau:


aaah oui, je vois... mais il est pas acteur, il est figurant lui !


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Février 2010)

Sindanárië a dit:


> aaah oui, je vois... mais il est pas acteur, il est figurant lui !



'fectivement, dans les années 80, il a aussi fait de la figuration dans &#8230; Tiens, voila la liste de ses figurations des années 80 selon ouiquipédia :



			
				Wikipedia a dit:
			
		

> 1980 : Le Bar du téléphone de Claude Barrois - Boum-Boum
> 1980  : " Medecins de nuit- légitime défense"
> 1980 : À vingt minutes par le R.E.R.
> 1980 : Inspecteur la Bavure de Claude Zidi - Philou
> ...


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (16 Février 2010)

C'est tout ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Février 2010)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5393397 a dit:
			
		

> C'est tout ?



Ben pour les années 80, oui, il a du prendre un congé sabbatique en 89


----------



## Anonyme (16 Février 2010)

Elle date de 1981. Grand grand coup de pub pour l'affichiste AVENIR.






La suite sur le web... bien sûr !​


----------



## jpmiss (18 Février 2010)

Ringo à Midi Première :love:

[YOUTUBE]I3DXMbH8LqA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (18 Février 2010)

T'es sûr que c'est les années 80 ? Le tout début alors. Car Danielle Gilbert s'est fait foutre au placard dès après l'élection de Mitterand. Avec Gicquel entre autres. On a appelé ça la "chasse aux sorcières". On a vidé certains des animateurs et journaleux TV des années 70 car accusés d'avoir été trop près de Giscard et de la droite en général. Sans doute ceux qui n'avaient pas vu venir ou pas retourné leur veste à temps... 

Hein ? Mais oui les choses ont changé ! I' sont hyper-indépendants à la téloche maintenant !


----------



## jpmiss (18 Février 2010)

Murde t'as raison c'est en 77
C'est fou comme le temps passe


----------



## Anonyme (18 Février 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> C'est fou comme le temps passe



Je ne te le fais pas dire !


----------



## shogun HD (20 Février 2010)

pour moi les 80's c'est les jeu d'arcade et à l'époque j'étais abonné à Tilt.........

on jouait à donkey kong






et la console vectrex


----------



## Anonyme (20 Février 2010)

Les années 80 sont de retour:
[YOUTUBE]<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/8caDusF0lk8&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&color1=0xe1600f&color2=0xfebd01"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/8caDusF0lk8&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&color1=0xe1600f&color2=0xfebd01" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]
Entre ça et le prochain Stallone qui a réussit le tour de force de réunir dans un même film Jet Li, Dolph Lundgren, Bruce Willis, Jason Statham, Mickey Rourke, Arnold Schwarzenegger, Eric Roberts, une demi-douzaines de gros boeufs issus du total-fight et Stallone lui-même, 2010 sera l'année de la testostérone.
Le titre du film: The Expendables (et non pas La Horde© comme le casting pourrait le laisser croire)


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (22 Février 2010)

C'est aussi la petite gueguerre Nintendo Sega dans nos contrés.    






VS.


----------



## Bombigolo (22 Février 2010)

Sur la fin des années 80 , on a aussi vu débarquer ce genre d'engins .
La folie du Dakar commençait à retomber , mais on se demandait jusqu'ou ils iraient en cylindrée 
( perso , je me suis arrêté au 650 , mes tibias m'en remercient encore aujourd'hui  )


----------



## Gronounours (22 Février 2010)

Pourtant un bon retour de kick, ça c'est viril 

Garder le sourire tout en ayant cette grosse larme qui roule le long de la joue


----------



## Bombigolo (22 Février 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> Garder le sourire tout en ayant cette grosse larme qui roule le long de la joue



Le plus dur étant de se retenir de hurler à la mort devant toute la terrasse du bistro


----------



## shogun HD (22 Février 2010)

Bombigolo a dit:


> Sur la fin des années 80 , on a aussi vu débarquer ce genre d'engins .
> La folie du Dakar commençait à retomber , mais on se demandait jusqu'ou ils iraient en cylindrée
> ( perso , je me suis arrêté au 650 , mes tibias m'en remercient encore aujourd'hui  )


 
c'est marrant j'en parlè samedi au boulot............je me souviens du DR 400 le mec ila mis 1heure ^pour le démarrer


----------



## jro44 (24 Février 2010)

shogun HD a dit:


> pour moi les 80's c'est les jeu d'arcade et à l'époque j'étais abonné à Tilt.........
> 
> ... et la console vectrex



La console *VECTREX *!!! C'était génial :love::love::love:
_*Fortress of NAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARZOD*_ ... c'était mon jeu préféré


----------



## Dionysos-06 (24 Février 2010)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5400294 a dit:
			
		

> C'est aussi la petite gueguerre Nintendo Sega dans nos contrés.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je n'arrive même pas à trouver cela moche, comme quoi les souvenirs ça embellit 

Un disco pour me rappeler ces moments heureux


----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2010)

Noisy-le-Grand et les catastrophes post-modernes de Nunez-Yanowsky en 1985 :




​


----------



## macinside (27 Février 2010)

coloquinte a dit:


> Noisy-le-Grand et les catastrophes post-modernes de Nunez-Yanowsky en 1985 :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



et oui les camemberts 






---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h06 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h01 ----------

dans les années 90 il a récidivé pas loin :


----------



## macarel (27 Février 2010)

bouhdu, on dirait qu'on chez Frêche:mouais:


----------



## bobbynountchak (1 Mars 2010)

Ils doivent être contents les mecs qui sont juste dans l'ombre de la statue de merde.


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Mars 2010)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Ils doivent être contents les mecs qui sont juste dans l'ombre de la statue de merde.



C'est les chiottes d'étage, c'est pas plus mal que ça reste à l'ombre


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mars 2010)

Ils sont quand même pénibles ces gens qui prennent des photos sans qualité particulière de bâtiments qu'ils n'ont pas conçus, les diffusent sur le web et se permettent ensuite de bloquer leur utilisation. :mouais:​ 
En espérant que celle-ci ne sera pas bloquée non plus. Et donc du même à St-Quentin-en-Yvelines (Les Caryatides à Guyancourt-Villaroy). Le post-modernisme a encore frappé :






Si vous observez bien le début du clip de Ouragan de Steph' de Monac', vous verrez qu'elle se ballade sous des arcades qui doivent être celles des camemberts de Noisy-le-Grand montrés ci-dessus avec l'aimable participation de Macinside.​ ​


----------



## bobbynountchak (1 Mars 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> C'est les chiottes d'étage, c'est pas plus mal que ça reste à l'ombre


Essaye pas de me faire croire que tu sais ce qu'il y a derrière ces fenêtres là dans ce bâtiment là.


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (1 Mars 2010)




----------



## tirhum (1 Mars 2010)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Essaye pas de me faire croire que tu sais ce qu'il y a derrière ces fenêtres là dans ce bâtiment là.


Quel manque de respect envers not' puits de science à nous qu'on a !...


----------



## Galuz (1 Mars 2010)

lemonhead45 a dit:


> Salut à tous !!
> 
> Ami(e)s du rubik cube, de l'arbre magique, du jeu simon: à l'aube de 2010, je me devais d'ouvrir un topic qui pourrait intéresser les trentenaires comme moi (ou les autres ).
> Dans la rubrique souvenirs, souvenirs, voici quelques trucs que j'ai récoltés sur le web.
> ...



 

J'avais zappé ces trucs de ma mémoire, c'est drôle de les revoir 25-30 ans après. 
Du coup, j'ai maté aussi le générique de Spectreman, le premier héro façon Bioman que j'ai vu, juste avant X-Or que j'adorais.


----------



## polaroid62 (1 Mars 2010)

moi les années 80 c'est ma naissance et je peux éprouver de la nostalgie car c'était l'insouciance (mais bon nostalgique à 25ans) mais c'est une période que j'adore pour ses séries (mac gyver , k2000 , magnum, les séries AB http://etu.ensimag.fr/perso/Benjamin.Chastagnier/images/Metal/jaspion-spielvan.jpg ...), ses films (sos fantome, les comédies françaises ,films d'horreurs...) sa musique (le metal , la new wave , l'electro naissante) . Donc du positif malgré tout et aussi du négatif , l'époque où on se demandait si entre les russes ou les ricains ça ne péterait pas. Le début de la crise économique en France.


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Mars 2010)

polaroid62 a dit:


> Le début de la crise économique en France.



Alors ça, pas vraiment, le début de la crise économique en France date de bien avant, de 1973 (facile de m'en rappeler, c'était aussi l'année de mon service militaire :rateau, pour être précis, l'année du premier choc pétrolier, celui ci conjugué avec l'arrivée de V.G.E. au pouvoir l'année suivante, et dès 75/76 l'inflation passait à deux chiffres !


----------



## jpmiss (1 Mars 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Alors ça, pas vraiment, le début de la crise économique en France date de bien avant, de 1973 (facile de m'en rappeler, c'était aussi l'année de mon service militaire :rateau, pour être précis, l'année du premier choc pétrolier, celui ci conjugué avec l'arrivée de V.G.E. au pouvoir l'année suivante, et dès 75/76 l'inflation passait à deux chiffres !


Ces morveux ça croit toujours avoir tout inventé avant les autres!


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mars 2010)

*En France, on n'a pas d'pétrole, mais on a des idées !*​ 
Et des jeunes giscardiens...

Comment que c'était trop bien les années 70 !


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Mars 2010)

PonkHead a dit:


> *En France, on n'a pas d'pétrole, mais on a des idées !*​
> Et des jeunes giscardiens...
> 
> Comment que c'était trop bien les années 70 !



Ah ça, puisque tu parles de pétrole, faut quand même avouer que des idées comme les "avions renifleurs", c'est pas dans les années 80 qu'on aurait eu des bonnes idées comme ça !


----------



## jro44 (2 Mars 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> C'est les chiottes d'étage, c'est pas plus mal que ça reste à l'ombre



Ce qui est est rigolo, c'est que si c'est effectivement les chiottes, elles sont juste derrière le popotin de la statue 

Pièce a éviter en période de gastro :love:


----------



## Grug (2 Mars 2010)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5409353 a dit:
			
		

>


:affraid:
Les années 80 c'était terrible pour les coiffures c'est pas gKart qui dira le contraire.


----------



## Gronounours (2 Mars 2010)

Il était pas déjà chauve gKat en 80 ?


----------



## Grug (2 Mars 2010)

On le voit pas bien sur la photo, mais à l'époque il avait même encore quelques cheveux bruns&#8230;


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (2 Mars 2010)

Grug a dit:


> On le voit pas bien sur la photo, mais à l'époque il avait même encore quelques cheveux bruns



La preuve, cette photo d'époque


----------



## CBi (2 Mars 2010)

Les années 80, ça continue ce mois-ci... en Corée =

Nuit de folie: la vidéo


----------



## macinside (4 Mars 2010)

dans les années 80 les enfants avaient peur !

[YOUTUBE]tChrpzpYhKU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## shogun HD (7 Mars 2010)

un moment j'ai cru reconnaitre alain chabat...............

[YOUTUBE]QQlAdEpRZeA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## macinside (7 Mars 2010)

fake


----------



## Romuald (7 Mars 2010)

C'est Chabat, et c'est pas neuf.


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Mars 2010)

[YOUTUBE]bg21hWlYFo8[/YOUTUBE]

:love::love::love:


----------



## macarel (30 Mars 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> [YOUTUBE]bg21hWlYFo8[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> :love::love::love:



+1,
allez, cadeau:love::love::love:

[YOUTUBE]Bl-AItoqTWk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Mars 2010)

A noter que les 80's n'ont rien inventé, déjà, en 1969, on pouvait faire des choses curieuses avec une stratocaster : Terry Kath, Chicago Transit Authority 

[youtube]P_tJ3CtFlU4[/youtube]​


----------



## macarel (30 Mars 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> A noter que déjà, en 1969, on pouvait faire des choses curieuses avec une stratocaster : Terry Kath, Chicago Transit Authority
> 
> [youtube]P_tJ3CtFlU4[/youtube]​



Oui, mais se ne sont pas les années '80


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Mars 2010)

macarel a dit:


> Oui, mais se ne sont pas les années '80



Regarde mieux, j'ai édité


----------



## rabisse (8 Avril 2010)

*1975-1987*
:love::love::love:​


----------



## Poire & Scoubidou (9 Avril 2010)

Gilles Gabriel n'était qu'une pâle imitation de *trés bon* chanteur de l'époque... 
comme Pierre Billon 

[YOUTUBE]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/-ecg5_Y08KI&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/-ecg5_Y08KI&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (9 Avril 2010)

[YOUTUBE]WcI7u2j_xDo[/YOUTUBE]



_- Tu l'as pris entier?
- Non, un quart pour commencer. Et toi ?
-  J'ai froid aux chaussettes. on s'bouge ?
-   Il est loin le radar ?_


----------



## shogun HD (10 Avril 2010)

sony faisait des siennes.....................


----------



## gKatarn (10 Avril 2010)

Ce WE... à côté de la caserne du Trooper :






Avec la participation de Jean-Luc Lahaye, Jakie Quartz, Cookie Dingler, Début de Soirée, Desireless, Boney M, François Feldman, Emile et Images... :sick:


----------



## Gronounours (15 Avril 2010)

Ca donne envie&#8230; :sick:


----------



## shogun HD (15 Avril 2010)

gKatarn a dit:


> Ce WE... à côté de la caserne du Trooper :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
ce soir chez trooper c'est .........................:rateau:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TbMQQMbXfjY
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wQTmLBuGR8k
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FGs9-VdDh_s
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NuDDC6i84fo
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h8VWASQB8wk

et en exclusivité 

[YOUTUBE]Xqolbz8B4M8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## gKatarn (15 Avril 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> Ca donne envie :sick:


 
Oué hien ? d'ailleurs, je n'y suis pas allé


----------



## sevensword7 (15 Avril 2010)

Scène culte.

Je mets ma main à couper que vous connaissez tous un flagorneur de ce type au travail. 

enjoy ! 

[YOUTUBE]
<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/XRVXn7ERjf0&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/XRVXn7ERjf0&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (15 Avril 2010)

Romuald a dit:


> C'est Chabat, et c'est pas neuf.



S'il ne faisait pas ses pitreries, on s'y croirait quand même vraiment. 

Marrant comme les années passent et changent. Les années 80 ce furent celle de la relance de la Guerre Froide avec Reagan et le coup de maître d'intoxication avec la fameuse "Guerre des étoiles". Je me souviens bien des simulations au Journal de 20 heures montrant que tout missile soviétique lancé sur les USA serait immédiatement détruit dans l'espace par le puissant faisceau laser d'un satellite. On sait aujourd'hui que les USA n'avaient pas du tout ce dispositif et que c'était une pure intox mais les Russes auraient pensé à ce moment avoir perdu la partie.

Tiens, une chanson célèbre inspirée à l'époque par la menace du conflit nucléaire USA-URSS :
[YOUTUBE]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/H4J4M6BXDLs&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/H4J4M6BXDLs&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]
​


----------



## Fab'Fab (16 Avril 2010)




----------



## iMacounet (16 Avril 2010)

sevensword7 a dit:


> Scène culte.
> 
> Je mets ma main à couper que vous connaissez tous un flagorneur de ce type au travail.
> 
> ...


La grande vadrouille. 


"Chef, comment on fait pour devenir chef, chef ?"


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Avril 2010)

iMacounet a dit:


> La grande vadrouille.
> 
> 
> "Chef, comment on fait pour devenir chef, chef ?"



Oui, mais non, là, c'est "Mais où est donc passé la 7ème compagnie", de Robert Lamoureux, la Grande Vadrouille, c'est de Gérard Oury, et c'est (sur l'air de "Tea for two") :


----------



## Fab'Fab (16 Avril 2010)

sevensword7 a dit:


> Scène culte.
> 
> Je mets ma main à couper que vous connaissez tous un flagorneur de ce type au travail.
> 
> ...



Eh pèpère, relis le titre du sujet.

Parce que là t'es en 1973... :rateau:


----------



## iMacounet (16 Avril 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Oui, mais non, là, c'est "Mais où est donc passé la 7ème compagnie", de Robert Lamoureux, la Grande Vadrouille, c'est de Gérard Oury, et c'est (sur l'air de "Tea for two") :


Ok.


----------



## AnlorJ (27 Novembre 2010)

Très sympa tous ces partages ! J'apporte ma pierre à l'édifice 

Le fameux ressort multicolor, le Slinky appelé aussi Ondomania !
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QUe8CS-Ov7w
J'adore cette vidéo.

Une autre video sur les dessins animés des années 80 :
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4MUsEJahZZs

PUB

THE 80's ARE BACK !!! :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Novembre 2010)

AnlorJ a dit:


> THE 80's ARE BACK !!! :love:



M'ouais... Quand on n'a pas connu, mieux vaut ne pas trop idéaliser...


----------



## SPIDEY (27 Novembre 2010)

J'ai glissé Chef 

J'ai passé l'âge de ses conneries (L'arme fatale') 

ADRIEEENN


----------



## 'chon (27 Novembre 2010)

1984 version sex' symbol, j'avais 14 ans, encore toutes mes dents..

[YOUTUBE]PJfhGL0F6LE[/YOUTUBE]


​


----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Novembre 2010)

SPIDEY a dit:


> J'ai glissé Chef


1973



SPIDEY a dit:


> ADRIEEENN


1976


Il est où le rapport avec les 80's ? :mouais::sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (29 Novembre 2010)

SPIDEY a dit:


> J'ai passé l'âge de ses conneries (L'arme fatale')


 
Ces conneries, ces conneries, pas ses...

Enfin, celui là date bien des 80's.


----------



## shogun HD (19 Mars 2011)

j'étais bien dedans 

édit; la pub de l'époque


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Oui, mais non, là, c'est "Mais où est donc passé la 7ème compagnie", de Robert Lamoureux, la Grande Vadrouille, c'est de Gérard Oury, et c'est (sur l'air de "Tea for two") :



C'est plus les années 40-44  :love: remastérisées


----------



## Karle (19 Mars 2011)

Un grand acteur de ce temps là


----------



## gKatarn (19 Mars 2011)

Euh, t'as vu le titre du fil ? 



> Aaahhh, les années 80....



Errol Flynn, grand acteur des années 80 ?


----------



## Romuald (19 Mars 2011)

1880 du calendrier Maya pitêt ?


----------



## kisbizz (19 Mars 2011)

il est trop jeune , même pas encore né !!!

que peut t'il connaître sinon les anecdotes des parents ? 

par contre j'ai l'impression que ces années reviennent en force ... je ne suis pas contre mais  ne comptez pas sur moi pour remettre  l'affreux pull bordeaux col en V sur un jean plus moulant que un collant


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Mars 2011)

kisbizz a dit:


> ... ne comptez pas sur moi pour remettre  l'affreux pull bordeaux col en V sur un jean plus moulant que un collant


Si si ! Tu te fais une queue de cheval sur le côté, un noeud au t-shirt, tu te mets à 4 pattes et tu fais HIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII !!! :style:


----------



## Karle (20 Mars 2011)

Années 80 et Errol Flynn, tout deux un truc cool mais mort


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Mars 2011)

Un peu comme ton post, quoi.


----------



## macinside (21 Mars 2011)

dans les années 80 il y a eu ça aussi  (comprendra qui pourra  )


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Mars 2011)

Quelle merde ce film


----------



## jpmiss (22 Mars 2011)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Quelle merde ce film


Du genre qui te colle au cul


----------



## Clemapo (22 Mars 2011)

En parlant d'années 80, Maître Capello est mort... 

A l'époque où on n'avait pas 35000 jeux télévisés le soir, on attendait avec impatience les Jeux de 20 heures 

Paix à son âme ! 

Tain, ça ne rajeunit pas...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Mars 2011)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Quelle merde ce film



C'est rien de le dire.

Cela dit, ce n'est pas pire que "Camping", merde des années 2000 (et dire qu'ils ont osé faire un numéro 2 ! :afraid.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Mars 2011)

iDuck a dit:


> Cela dit, ce n'est pas pire que "Camping", merde des années 2000...



Certes, mais y'a pas Choupinet The Fabulous dedans...


----------



## tirhum (22 Mars 2011)

Qui ?!&#8230;


----------



## macinside (22 Mars 2011)

tirhum a dit:


> Qui ?!




kate


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Mars 2011)

tirhum a dit:


> Qui ?!





macinside a dit:


> kate



Quiquette - Zob - Chibre - Vié - Braquemart - Pénisse - Bite - Zboub - Cazzu - Vit - Zizi - Bistouquette - Poireau - Fifre à boules - Clarinette baveuse - Flûte à moustaches - Biquou - Dard - Mandrin... Oh et puis merde !  Allez vous la prendre au cul !


----------



## alèm (22 Mars 2011)

c'est court ! 

pis il manque biroute


----------



## macinside (22 Mars 2011)

et moi qui espérais avoir une expression corse  et il manque aussi biloute, mais ça c'est plus années 2000 

sinon dans les années il y avait des coupes de cheveux de merde 






et on mangeais des Raider 






et il y avait les groupes B :love:


----------



## da capo (22 Mars 2011)

macinside a dit:


> et il y avait les groupes B :love:




ou ça.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Mars 2011)

macinside a dit:


> et moi qui espérais avoir une expression corse



Si fait mon bon, si fait... Vous n'avez pas lu correctement "cazzu", auquel je pourrais rajouter "minchju" qui donnent lieu au délicieuses locutions "testa di cazzu" ou "testa di minchju", dont je vous laisse deviner la traduction... :love:



macinside a dit:


> sinon dans les années il y avait des coupes de cheveux de merde



Ah... Parce que maintenant, il n'y en a plus...


----------



## alèm (22 Mars 2011)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ah... Parce que maintenant, il n'y en a plus...



je suis persuadé que dans les années 80, tu avais des cheveux, désormais tu n'en as plus. cqfd. :rateau:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Mars 2011)

alèm a dit:


> je suis persuadé que dans les années 80, tu avais des cheveux, désormais tu n'en as plus. cqfd. :rateau:


certes... et donc ?...


----------



## wath68 (22 Mars 2011)

macinside a dit:


> ... et on mangeais des Raider



Et du Topset ... parce-que cela nous rendait plus fort !


----------



## alèm (22 Mars 2011)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> certes... et donc ?...



rien, je continuais la démonstration de mackie moi dans les années 80 question coupe de cheveux

voilà la tronche que j'aurais si j'avais encore ma coupe de cheveux de 81


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2011)

Ah ouais on était beaux dans les  80's, les rois du monde et de la scène surtout. 

On se persuadait que le gangof4 ou wire allaient faire la première partie de notre méga-tournée, que new rose nous avait piqué des démos et que le NME attendait avec impatience la sortie de notre premier single pour nous faire la couv'.

On se disait aussi que josé cuervo sans mesca, c'est petit. Ou l'inverse, je sais plus.

Bref on était prêt à démarrer une carrière fulgurante si ce con de bassiste n'avait pas décidé un soir de claustrophobie aiguë d'abattre à la tronçonneuse le mur qui nous séparait de la citerne à mazout. Ou c'était moi, je sais plus.

On était beaux, les rois du monde, on était les Triporteurs.


----------



## Le docteur (24 Mars 2011)

Oh Kebra ! Ca aussi c'est toute ma jeunesse !


----------



## tirhum (24 Mars 2011)

J'ai préféré Gazoline, moué...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2011)

tirhum a dit:


> J'ai préféré Gazoline, moué...




Ah ouais c'était bien aussi *Gazoline*, mais c'était plutôt fin 70's ça ?  


Bloodi était bien con aussi. :love:


----------



## tirhum (24 Mars 2011)

vova a dit:


> Ah ouais c'était bien aussi *Gazoline*, mais c'était plutôt fin 70's ça ?


Fin 80's...
(Gazoline et la planète rouge... 1989)


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2011)

tirhum a dit:


> Fin 80's...
> (Gazoline et la planète rouge... 1989)



C'est bien ce que je disais, sacré jano ! 

Moins croché sur Gazo, trop futuriste pour moi, à cette époque.


----------



## vovaisdead (3 Août 2012)

Mais quel con ce vova ! 





Sinon y'avait un truc qui me faisait bien baver ds les 70-80's, c'était les Tiki®. C'était parfait ds les salles obscures en matant Superviiiiixens :love:







[YOUTUBE]snwnrl5UzfE[/YOUTUBE]







Y'avait d'assez agréable également, des mots comme «liberté», «curiosité», «autonomie»... oui je sais, je fais vieux con.


----------



## Le docteur (3 Août 2012)

vova a dit:


> C'est bien ce que je disais, sacré jano !
> 
> Moins croché sur Gazo, trop futuriste pour moi, à cette époque.



Gazoline c'était après Kebra.

J'ai loupé une dédicace de Jano il y a quelques semaines, comme un con...


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Août 2012)

Le docteur a dit:


> Gazoline c'était après Kebra.
> 
> J'ai loupé une dédicace de Jano il y a quelques semaines, comme un con...



Tu veux que je demande à mon frangin ? Il voit souvent Margerin, il pourra lui demander de transmettre ! :rateau:



Sinon, moi, un de mes souvenirs des années 80 qui sonorise encore régulièrement mon bureau aujourd'hui, c'était :




La critique ne l'a pas aimé, mais moi, c'est un de mes préférés, avec London Town, sorti 8 ans avant ! :love:


----------



## 314-r (3 Août 2012)

... Bon sang je tombe là-dessus par hasard, mais oui : "I'm carrying" sur "London Town",
merci de brasser ma mémoire, encore vive ma foi... 
(je peux encore attendre avant d'upgrader... )


----------



## vovaisdead (4 Août 2012)

Le docteur a dit:


> Gazoline c'était après Kebra.
> 
> J'ai loupé une dédicace de Jano il y a quelques semaines, comme un con...



Ah ouais,



Pis toi c'était avant, après ou pendant ?


----------



## Le docteur (4 Août 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tu veux que je demande à mon frangin ? Il voit souvent Margerin, il pourra lui demander de transmettre ! :rateau:


Margerin aussi je l'ai loupé (le même jour) et j'ai eu juste un petit dessin de Dodo et une signatue de Ben Radis.
La dernière dédicace que j'ai eu de la bande de Métal, c'était il y a... 27 ans... (ouch!), lors d'un concert de Denis Twist..
Je suis d'ailleurs en train de chercher désespérément mon Banane métallique dédicacé par Margerin... (2 déménagements récents et des cartons partout : je balise)...


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Août 2012)

314-r a dit:


> ... Bon sang je tombe là-dessus par hasard, mais oui : "I'm carrying" sur "London Town",
> merci de brasser ma mémoire, encore vive ma foi...
> (je peux encore attendre avant d'upgrader... )



Oui, et "Cafe on the left bank"  "_touching all the girls with your eyes_" ! 

Nan, il n'y avait que du bon "on the dirty ground of London Town" !


----------



## 314-r (4 Août 2012)

Quand je repense aux années 80, c'est Jacques Higelin "Mogador", j'adore !!!


----------



## Melounette (4 Août 2012)

Générique français de Eric Charden...que j'ai chanté...c'te honte :rose: (clique l'image, il y a l'épisode 1 derrière)





HIPéééé HOPéééé Allez sydney vas-y tu fais le break 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ah j'en ai fait du smurf devant la télé, à m'en faire des torticolis pour la toupie sur la tête. 1984, invitée : Madonna ! Holidaaay !

:love:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




:love:
"Rectangle" de Jacno. Et le premier qui me sort Groquick, je le boule rouge mais d'une force ! D'façon Groquick est mort, égorgé et dépecé par Lapinquick.
Evidemment, années The Cure, New Order, Police, Indochine, comme tout le monde quoi. Mais j'étais grave amoureuse de Jacno. Il me faisait chaud.:love:
Et on buvait du TANG pour se rafraichir=>
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



On en trouve encore sur le web à commander si ça vous intéresse. C'était pas si affreux comme goût. Par contre, Vodka-Tang, c'est vraiment dégueulasse.:rateau:





Loi Devaquet 1986. Proposition de la libéralisation de l'enseignement supérieur avec sélections à l'entrée, autonomie et mise en concurrence des universités (une idée qui revient régulièrement ). 1ère manif ! Parents absents ce jour-là, je savais que les frangines(au lycée, elles) allaient à la manif sans l'autorisation des parents. J'ai menacé de les dénoncer si elles ne m'emmenaient pas. Ca a marché. 12 ans et premier émoi amoureux sous une banderole.:rose: (à peine un p'tit bisou, même pas de langue :rateau
6 décembre, mort de Malik Oussekine battu à mort.

Avec mes soeurs, c'était catch sur le ring tous les jours :casse: , ma mère comme arbitre et mon père qui sifflait l'arrêt de jeu. Mais on se retrouvaient toutes les 3 sur :



Clique l'image il y a mon moment romantique préféré dedans. C'est grâce à Pauline que j'ai appris à draguer. Bon...ça marche pas mais je perfectionne.:rose:

Et je lisais :




J'ai fait le sandwich géant, mais c'était pas très bon. Avec les astrapan, et surtout Marion Duval , la fille trop indépendante avec des parents divorcés, qui se fait les cheveux courts et mène des enquêtes.

J'ai d'autres perles si vous voulez, pas forcément reluisantes pour moi , mais c'était bon. En fait j'ai aimé un peu toutes les époques, il faudrait faire un fil pour chaque décennie.
Mais merci pour celui-là, j'ai retrouvé plein de choses.


----------

